# Things that annoy you on here



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

This place is great. I love it. But there are one or two things that annoy me. Perhaps the worst one, is when people post asking for help, but only answer those posters who tell them what they want to hear. They have made their mind up and really are just posting so everyone will pat them on the back and say they are right. When it doesn't go their way, they flounce.


----------



## Shantara (23 June 2012)

When people are accused of being trolls, or stupid because they've got a low post count. I knew an awful troll with over 10,000 posts on another site!

When people don't give enough info. "my horse is sick, help?" and it takes pages to get it out of them!


----------



## Bikerchickone (23 June 2012)

That drives me nuts too. Or the ones with a very brief post asking for help but no matter what anyone suggests they've tried it all despite not mentioning anything in the original post. Then they get cross with people for suggesting things they've already done! 

Another of my major pet hates is the ones asking for free copies of dressage tests because they "can't find it anywhere" they're £1.50 on Dressage Diagrams, surely if you can afford to compete you can afford to pay that too? Oh and the requests for Preloved advert details. It's 10p a week, hardly breaks the bank! Grrr! 

Whoops looks like I got out of bed the wrong side this morning!


----------



## Batgirl (23 June 2012)

Definitely what you said! 
Pictures, just because they are so hard to put up 
I hate to say it but awful spelling/wrong word use, in particular 'brought'a horse, no you BOUGHT a horse!


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

Nah said:



			When people are accused of being trolls, or stupid because they've got a low post count. I knew an awful troll with over 10,000 posts on another site!

When people don't give enough info. "my horse is sick, help?" and it takes pages to get it out of them!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, or when the title of the thread is so vague you have no idea what it's about. Then you click on it and find it's nothing of interest.



bikerchickone said:



			That drives me nuts too. Or the ones with a very brief post asking for help but no matter what anyone suggests they've tried it all despite not mentioning anything in the original post. Then they get cross with people for suggesting things they've already done! 

Another of my major pet hates is the ones asking for free copies of dressage tests because they "can't find it anywhere" they're £1.50 on Dressage Diagrams, surely if you can afford to compete you can afford to pay that too? Oh and the requests for Preloved advert details. It's 10p a week, hardly breaks the bank! Grrr! 

Whoops looks like I got out of bed the wrong side this morning! 

Click to expand...

Lol. Agree with all of the things you've listed. 



Batgirl said:



			Definitely what you said! 
Pictures, just because they are so hard to put up 
I hate to say it but awful spelling/wrong word use, in particular 'brought'a horse, no you BOUGHT a horse! 

Click to expand...

Yes, spelling and grammar gets on my nerves too. Though I always try never to mention it.


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 June 2012)

People riding and enjoying their horses, because currently I'm not


----------



## Shantara (23 June 2012)

Batgirl said:



			I hate to say it but awful spelling/wrong word use, in particular 'brought'a horse, no you BOUGHT a horse! 

Click to expand...

Most of the time I just try and ignore it...but one that I can't ignore is 'could care less' NO! It's 'Couldn't care less'! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw This should explain why I hate it


----------



## Batgirl (23 June 2012)

Love it Nah, he does some brilliant stuff!


----------



## Bikerchickone (23 June 2012)

Lol at the spelling and grammar issues! I'm a proofreader and copywriter by trade and some of the posts on here make me cringe, however by far the worst is when I reread my own posts to find that my wonderful predictive text phone has replaced what I thought I was saying with meaningless nonsense! Plus I can't edit it, because I'm on my phone!


----------



## Batgirl (23 June 2012)

Biker chick, I totally agree, however I can ignore those ones, it is the obviously clueless ones that annoy me but can't point out because I would feel mean.  Family example was my brother who thought that bugs where smug in their rugs! Couldn't stop laughing, he was 26 at the time


----------



## FinkleyAlex (23 June 2012)

I don't really like to dwell on the negative but I get really annoyed by the arrogance of some owners on here who believe that having their horses' life ended is preferable to it being sold on because they think they're the only person in the world capable of looking after it or riding it correctly.


----------



## Bikerchickone (23 June 2012)

Very big lol to that one Batgirl! Just had a mental picture of several very smug looking bugs in rugs


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2012)

My gripe isn't specific to HHO, people are people no matter which forum they choose hang out on.  Those who ask for help but then never bother to even acknowledge receipt of an offer to help with so much as a 'thanks but no thanks'.   

Thinking about it, perhaps it's simply an extension to what Nah says and that it's a case of those with low post counts being put in the category of 'do not trust' when it comes to certain things, and thus they merit being blanked?  

[dons flame retardant underwear ]


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

Fidgety said:



			My gripe isn't specific to HHO, people are people no matter which forum they choose hang out on.  Those who ask for help but then never bother to even acknowledge receipt of that offer with so much as a 'thanks but no thanks'.   

Thinking about it, perhaps it's simply an extension to what Nah says and that it's a case of those with low post counts being put in the category of 'do not trust' when it comes to certain things, and thus they merit being blanked?  

[dons flame retardant underwear ]
		
Click to expand...

I hate it too when someone posts and gets loads of help and support, then does not even say thanks.


----------



## FairyLights (23 June 2012)

People asking for ideas for horse names and then never telling you what they decided to call the horse in the end.


----------



## Flame_ (23 June 2012)

FinkleyAlex said:



			I don't really like to dwell on the negative but I get really annoyed by the arrogance of some owners on here who believe that having their horses' life ended is preferable to it being sold on because they think they're the only person in the world capable of looking after it or riding it correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Except that isn't the reason. Its because they'd rather know where the horse ends up than take the risk of the horse going to an unknown future, possibly a great one, but also possibly very bad.

OP, people saying they're being bullied when they aren't really annoy me. Real bullying is horrid and the term is being totally devalued by people being over sensitive.


----------



## FairyLights (23 June 2012)

FinkleyAlex said:



			I don't really like to dwell on the negative but I get really annoyed by the arrogance of some owners on here who believe that having their horses' life ended is preferable to it being sold on because they think they're the only person in the world capable of looking after it or riding it correctly.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Flame. After working for the RSPCA and seeing and hearing of many other horrendous lives of horses I prefer mine to be dead than maybe passed from pillar to post. That said it does depend on the horse; I have sold horses but if theres any doubt about the future as in these seriously bad economic times then I prefer to PTS at home. A senior vet I was speaking to recently agrees with me. He says far too many people keep aged or problematic horses and dogs going when they could have  PTS and given a younger unwanted animal from a rescue place a chance of a good home.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			People asking for ideas for horse names and then never telling you what they decided to call the horse in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Oops. That's me 

In the end I decided to be a massive geek and so Nitty is now Lindalino. It's a city from Gulliver's Travels, written by Jonathan Swift. Geddit?!


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			OP, people saying they're being bullied when they aren't really annoy me. Real bullying is horrid and the term is being totally devalued by people being over sensitive.
		
Click to expand...

Just as in 'cruelty' there are degrees of bullying. Bullying on a forum is very mild compared to bullying at school or the workplace where peoples lives can be destroyed, but that does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## igglepop (23 June 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Definitely what you said! 
Pictures, just because they are so hard to put up 
I hate to say it but awful spelling/wrong word use, in particular 'brought'a horse, no you BOUGHT a horse! 

Click to expand...

Please i beg you, tell me how to post pictures, it never seems to work. Also will admit I'm guilty of spelling problems, i try my best but have dyslexia and sometimes no matter what i do the words don't seem to look right.


----------



## BlackRider (23 June 2012)

Really vague titles for threads are annoying, I I tend to skip them now, after looking at numerous threads "help needed" to find out they're not sure what colour numnah to get etc...


----------



## Shantara (23 June 2012)

igglepop said:



			Please i beg you, tell me how to post pictures, it never seems to work. Also will admit I'm guilty of spelling problems, i try my best but have dyslexia and sometimes no matter what i do the words don't seem to look right.
		
Click to expand...

http://anniehyena.deviantart.com/art/Photobucket-310133936


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

I can overlook typos and minor spelling issues, but a complete absence of punctuation and grammar drives me insane.  I also get wound up by common, stupid errors like "brought/bought", "should of/should have", "laminitus" etc.  Even for dyslexics, how hard is it to learn that the "itis" suffix refers to inflammation? The rest is just poor English rather than spelling so no excuses at all for it in my humble opinion!


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

The people who post pictures of their animal doing everything from breathing to standing still. Weekly. Sometimes twice weekly.

ETA - Also am I the only one who just went out and bought their horse and she turned out to be normal, sane, never been hobbled, beaten, eaten, starved, one leg removed?

Sometimes I think there is a bit of the old Monty Python Yorkshire Men going on on this forum - for example

'my horse were so badly beaten wi' a club wi' nails stickin' out before she were even born and when she were still in 'er mother's stomach. When she were 3 days old, she had all her legs chopped off but managed to somehow keep her feet, she were then tied to a trailer for seven years before she were even five and she had nowt to eat until she were four.'

Anybody who doesn't know this sketch - check out Youtube!


----------



## LeneHorse (23 June 2012)

I'm usually pretty tolerant but there was a post the other night where the owner referred to her horse as a 'spastic'. Totally unacceptable and I hope it got reported. (I'm not sure how to do this or I would have done it myself)


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

LeneHorse said:



			I'm usually pretty tolerant but there was a post the other night where the owner referred to her horse as a 'spastic'. Totally unacceptable and I hope it got reported. (I'm not sure how to do this or I would have done it myself)
		
Click to expand...

You click on the triangle below their user name.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			The people who post pictures of their animal doing everything from breathing to standing still. Weekly. Sometimes twice weekly.
		
Click to expand...

O, I post pictures all the time. Sorry. Most people say they like photos though.


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			O, I post pictures all the time. Sorry. Most people say they like photos though. 

Click to expand...


Ok, so not you  I'm talking about long threads of pictures of nothing in particular..... ALL the time!


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			Ok, so not you  I'm talking about long threads of pictures of nothing in particular..... ALL the time!
		
Click to expand...

Know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Then dont read them :S

Its just an internet forum...no one is forcing you and if it annoys you that much, then maybe you shouldnt be on here?

Alternatively, user ignore...fantastic feature.
		
Click to expand...

Why so personal BH? I haven't felt the need to pick up on anybody else's personal dislikes on this thread. I thought that this is what the thread was for; to say what annoys you on here. Am I missing something? 

Why would you suggest that I shouldn't be on here? Am I not just like everyone on this thread who has posted that we get annoyed about something? Grrrrr.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			Ok, so not you  I'm talking about long threads of pictures of nothing in particular..... ALL the time!
		
Click to expand...

My most recent ones were of BH having his butt scratched and of Nitty's lost shoe


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			My most recent ones were of BH having his butt scratched and of Nitty's lost shoe  

Click to expand...

The Nitty's lost shoe one cracked me up - just as Boyf predicted!


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

This is supposed to be a venting thread for people who don't want to post on the offending threads (because they are too polite) . Coming on this thread to vent means that it should not get personal.


----------



## LeneHorse (23 June 2012)

Wagtail said:



			You click on the triangle below their user name. 

Click to expand...

Thanks! I'd never noticed that before


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 June 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I hate it too when someone posts and gets loads of help and support, then does not even say thanks. 

Click to expand...

Or worse, never gets back to let anyone know what has happened.


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Not personal at all  (well, not trying to be  )
		
Click to expand...


Not personal? You quoted me and then said 'perhaps *you* shouldn't be on here'

Pretty sure you can't get much more personal.


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			Ok, so not you  I'm talking about long threads of pictures of nothing in particular..... ALL the time!
		
Click to expand...

Baaa!
Or posts about the same thing, ALL the time.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			The people who post pictures of their animal doing everything from breathing to standing still. Weekly. Sometimes twice weekly.

ETA - Also am I the only one who just wen tout and bought their horse and she turned out to be normal, sane, never been hobbled, beaten, eaten, starved, one leg removed?

Sometimes I think there is a bit of the old Monty Python Yorkshire Men going on on this forum - for example

'my horse were so badly beaten wi' a club wi' nails stickin' out before she were even born and when she were still in 'er mother's stomach. When she were 3 days old, she had all her legs chopped off but managed to somehow keep her feet, she were then tied to a trailer for seven years before she were even five and she had nowt to eat until she were four.'

Anybody who doesn't know this sketch - check out Youtube!
		
Click to expand...

I quoted because I was going to comment on the first part but I would like a full on "high five" for the second as that was going to my other point to 

1.  I like photo threads, but I HATE threads entitled "Pictures and some jumping advice/results/report/..." where the photo is of the pony standing in the trailer / field / headshot etc.  I want to see the pony doing its job, not looking pretty.  I feel cheated as the thread was pretty much advertised to contain action shots   No way I can comment more than once on a headshot - your horse is not so gorgeous that we will all be blown away by him and find new interesting things to say 

2.  "I rescued my horse by buying him from low end dealer".  No you didn't, love, you bought yourself a pony and supported a low end dealer.  Well done.

"My horse was abused, I know because he is scared of whips/ trailers/misbehaves etc"  Normally just incompetent owner not doing it right and you can see the pony is taking the mick if you know them in person / see videos.  Few exceptions to this, natch.

"My horse has had such a hard life, that's why he's naughty".  No, he's naughty because you allow him to be and make excuses for him.  You're his owner, teach him some manners.  Lots of horses have had less than perfect lives, and often far worse than the sob story going with the naughty ones!

FWIW, I've bought my 2 youngsters from a good, reputable, high end dealer and I am prouder to support the breeding of good quality, welll looked after ponies than i would be to "rescue" one from a low end dealer.  None of my horses have ever been abused (except by me, with Dave the dolphin ) and any ill-mannered moments are subject to embarassment on my part, further training and no excuses!


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			"My horse has had such a hard life, that's why he's naughty".  No, he's naughty because you allow him to be and make excuses for him.
		
Click to expand...


BAAAAa to this too


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I quoted because I was going to comment on the first part but I would like a full on "high five" for the second as that was going to my other point to 

1.  I like photo threads, but I HATE threads entitled "Pictures and some jumping advice/results/report/..." where the photo is of the pony standing in the trailer / field / headshot etc.  I want to see the pony doing its job, not looking pretty.  I feel cheated as the thread was pretty much advertised to contain action shots   No way I can comment more than once on a headshot - your horse is not so gorgeous that we will all be blown away by him and find new interesting things to say 

2.  "I rescued my horse by buying him from low end dealer".  No you didn't, love, you bought yourself a pony and supported a low end dealer.  Well done.

"My horse was abused, I know because he is scared of whips/ trailers/misbehaves etc"  Normally just incompetent owner not doing it right and you can see the pony is taking the mick if you know them in person / see videos.  Few exceptions to this, natch.

"My horse has had such a hard life, that's why he's naughty".  No, he's naughty because you allow him to be and make excuses for him.  You're his owner, teach him some manners.  Lots of horses have had less than perfect lives, and often far worse than the sob story going with the naughty ones!

FWIW, I've bought my 2 youngsters from a good, reputable, high end dealer and I am prouder to support the breeding of good quality, welll looked after ponies than i would be to "rescue" one from a low end dealer.  None of my horses have ever been abused (except by me, with Dave the dolphin ) and any ill-mannered moments are subject to embarassment on my part, further training and no excuses!
		
Click to expand...

Round of applause please

Completely and utterly agree, but would like to add that these people also expect the professionals who deal with said bad mannered horses to make the same excuses for them!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

*takes bow and runs to hide before someone comes to complain about me being all wrong  "


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 June 2012)

The excessive use of bonding. Their is no more partnerships anymore. As in ridden partnerships. 

The words neglect, cruelty, rescue for almost every horse that is actually bought and paid for. However, as a poster didn't previously own said horse, and because horse is not a fluffly lumpkin, he/she had to be abused. Using these words to also explain the fact that your horse takes the pee out of you. As in my horse nearly ran me over last night but because he was previously abused and we are working on bonding, it's ok. Never mind you've had horse for 2 years. 

People who chose horse starters because they are the cheapest. You have spent a fortune on fitted tack, chiro's, vet for every pimple, and so forth but it really just ticks you off to no end that it costs more than £50 per week to have your supposed partner for life started so you can stump up £75 a lesson with BNT's in 2 months time. 

Grammar/Spelling I forgive to a point as with these smart phones we seem to be more guilty. I see 3 or 4 lines at a time, get distracted, press send and am then like, OMG! I'm usually on my phone and so unable to edit. But yes, people who can't punctuate, use text speak, and can't capitalise drive me a bit batty. But not as batty as a grammar/spelling freak that starts freaking out when losing an argument. They actually don't know what they are on about, are peeved they got caught out, and then decide to berate the bad spellers/ grammar people to make themselves feel superior. I mean some people lose the rag completely over these situations making me think they really have serious problems that us occasional bad spellers/grammar people do not. And I for one would rather be not such an uptight freak show. 

Terri


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 June 2012)

Yes, I just now caught my mistakes! Runs and hides!!!!


----------



## Asha (23 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			The people who post pictures of their animal doing everything from breathing to standing still. Weekly. Sometimes twice weekly.

ETA - Also am I the only one who just went out and bought their horse and she turned out to be normal, sane, never been hobbled, beaten, eaten, starved, one leg removed?

Sometimes I think there is a bit of the old Monty Python Yorkshire Men going on on this forum - for example

'my horse were so badly beaten wi' a club wi' nails stickin' out before she were even born and when she were still in 'er mother's stomach. When she were 3 days old, she had all her legs chopped off but managed to somehow keep her feet, she were then tied to a trailer for seven years before she were even five and she had nowt to eat until she were four.'

Anybody who doesn't know this sketch - check out Youtube!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this

Plus it really annoys me that there still isnt a 'Like' button


----------



## Undecided (23 June 2012)

People who ask what rug they should put on their horse. I live in Wales and a lot of the time mine is either naked because it's so humid, or in a mediumweight because it gets so cold and wet. How would I know what the weather is like in Surrey and how cold your horse is? (No dig at anyone living in Surrey intended here  )


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I quoted because I was going to comment on the first part but I would like a full on "high five" for the second as that was going to my other point to 

1.  I like photo threads, but I HATE threads entitled "Pictures and some jumping advice/results/report/..." where the photo is of the pony standing in the trailer / field / headshot etc.  I want to see the pony doing its job, not looking pretty.  I feel cheated as the thread was pretty much advertised to contain action shots   No way I can comment more than once on a headshot - your horse is not so gorgeous that we will all be blown away by him and find new interesting things to say 

2.  "I rescued my horse by buying him from low end dealer".  No you didn't, love, you bought yourself a pony and supported a low end dealer.  Well done.

"My horse was abused, I know because he is scared of whips/ trailers/misbehaves etc"  Normally just incompetent owner not doing it right and you can see the pony is taking the mick if you know them in person / see videos.  Few exceptions to this, natch.

"My horse has had such a hard life, that's why he's naughty".  No, he's naughty because you allow him to be and make excuses for him.  You're his owner, teach him some manners.  Lots of horses have had less than perfect lives, and often far worse than the sob story going with the naughty ones!

FWIW, I've bought my 2 youngsters from a good, reputable, high end dealer and I am prouder to support the breeding of good quality, welll looked after ponies than i would be to "rescue" one from a low end dealer.  None of my horses have ever been abused (except by me, with Dave the dolphin ) and any ill-mannered moments are subject to embarassment on my part, further training and no excuses!
		
Click to expand...

Can I add?

My horse is bad to clip. He must have been abused with the clippers in the past. Nope! Some are just dicks and need telling repeatedly that the clippers really are ok.

My horse is bad with the farrier. He must have sore feet/have been beaten with a rasp. Nope! It just needs to be told to stand bl00dy still and you need to mean it.

My horse is bad to have it's mane pulled. He must have had far too much pulled out previously. Nope! Some of 'em really just don't like it.


Some horses were not born dopes on ropes. It doesn't mean they were abused. Just that they are life's flighty/highly strung nut jobs.  

Neither of my horses are rescue cases. BH was doing nothing in a field and wasn't particularly well loved but he certainly wasn't a neglect case. Nitty came from a fabulous home and that's why she's the lovely, confident young lady she is. I'm proud of the fact I can spot a bit of potential but I'd never claim to have rescued them!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (23 June 2012)

bikerchickone said:



			Lol at the spelling and grammar issues! I'm a proofreader and copywriter by trade and some of the posts on here make me cringe.
		
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same. When I read poorly constructed posts on this forum I automatically correct spelling and grammar in my head. 

I do appreciate that inaccuracies are sometimes caused by typing errors, but some messages are so bad that I can't make sense of what the writer is attempting to convey! 

Also, many threads have respondents that don't stay on topic. 

I do have a sense of humour, in case anyone is wondering  However, I tend to be pedantic because that's my nature. I've also been a forum administrator (not on H & H, I hasten to add), so have first-hand experience of trying to keep threads logical and ensure that everyone stays happy.


----------



## Shantara (23 June 2012)

People who think naughty horses are cool. Ned can be very naughty and frankly it's embarrassing. I don't think it makes me a good rider, I think making him better makes me a good rider (Not that I think I'm very good, I just like working with Neddy)

On that subject: That we can't say we're good riders! Most of us are fabulous, but I feel like we can't say it, in case we sound big headed. However, like I said I don't think I'm great  I'm just used to Ned. If I get on a horse I don't know I seem to forget everything.


----------



## freckles22uk (23 June 2012)

The constant use of ............. ^ ^ This  

Vague thread titles, I used to be on a dongle and had a very limited download, so you would open a thread to find utter nonsense, so cheers for wasting my limit.... (Im on unlimited wifi now.... YES) 

The bully and bitching that goes on, and its getting worse, Im quite sure if people were face to face they would not talk to people like they do, a case of hiding behind a screen I think!

People who think only their opinion is the correct one, 

Help me name this horse, and never tell you the result.


----------



## Asha (23 June 2012)

when people offer wine/choccies/cake for reading posts.

I have yet to receive anything


----------



## SpruceRI (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Then dont read them :S

Its just an internet forum...no one is forcing you and if it annoys you that much, then maybe you shouldnt be on here?

Alternatively, user ignore...fantastic feature.
		
Click to expand...


And you wonder about 'button pushers'???


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Asha said:



			when people offer wine/choccies/cake for reading posts.

I have yet to receive anything

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 June 2012)

Agree with Nah, when did it become cool to have bad horses? Duh, mirror Pet. I'd be mortified if the horses I bred, brought up, and started were psychos. And if I buy a well schooled animal and it stops being so, gee who's the idiot. When it concerns my horses, I think you'll find I will always blame myself. No mine aren't perfect, but they're pretty darn good and all are rock solid under saddle. 

Terri


----------



## mightymammoth (23 June 2012)

Asha said:



			when people offer wine/choccies/cake for reading posts.

I have yet to receive anything

Click to expand...

very true. 

Also anyone with a sound horse annoys me as I am the proud owner of an equine tripod 90% of the time


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 June 2012)

People who dont look at the whole picture rather than just what they want to see....

Also the fact that every horse and owner is different and as long as the horse is happy and healthy why jugde?

My general annoyance, not due to being on here, is people bashing others riding when they have no idea of their health issues......my brother has had major surgery on his feet so now cannot put his heels down.....he has stirrup cages back off


----------



## Kaylum (23 June 2012)

People that whine and moan about this place then come back to whine and moan about this place.  Nobody makes them post or forces them to read. 

Actually I am doing just that in this post LOL!


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2012)

People who confuse 'bullying' with 'disagreeing'


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2012)

Nah said:



			People who think naughty horses are cool. Ned can be very naughty and frankly it's embarrassing. I don't think it makes me a good rider, I think making him better makes me a good rider
		
Click to expand...

I was ranting to daughter about this very same thing the other night after watching her group jumping lesson.  Newbies were there and one of them could not (would not? ) make her horse go to the fence at the pace she had been requested to by the instructor, and I said it was a case of 'oooooooh loooook at meeeeee, my pony's being soooooooooo naughty and galloping off with me, but don't I look wonderful with my blonde hair streaming behind me'   

She'll learn.  Instructor only tolerates fools whilst they're new, she'll either sharpen up or get it royally in the neck.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

People who go on about how their horse is so very naughty, even though they admit it doesn't make them cool, but when you see them ride, you see that it is actually not the horse at all, but a rubbish rider and a pony not doing very much at all.  I think it's a subconscious desire to make excuses for why they're not achieving very much / doing what they claim they want to do.  I used to meet a lot of these on livery too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2012)

I really have to sit on my hands whenever someone recommends Homeopathy as a cure for a serious medical condition that needs proper Veterinary care. I really had to restrain myself when I read the grass sickness post in the Veterinary section.


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2012)

My grip would be when someone states an opinion and is branded as a bully, that is not to say there aren't instance of bullying, but I think that people are way too quick to use the 'b' word when infact we are just dealing with strong differing opinions.  That being said, bullying is bullying if it is seen to be by the recipient, even if it was not the intention of the poster.  What does get me is the people who will deliberately post negativity on a thread because they do not like a certain op, that is bullying. What else irritates me, people being slapped down for asking advice on equine husbandry, sometimes people just need a second opinion or telling that what they are doing is ok, then they are attacked for being too novice to own a horse... That really gets my goat! It could easily scare these people from posting again when they should be commended for trying to learn...


----------



## mightymammoth (23 June 2012)

It annoys also annoys me that you can't upload photos straight from a smartphone like you can on face book and also that there isn't a like button.

However I really like all the photos on here even if the horses are just standing around.


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 June 2012)

Faracat said:



			I really have to sit on my hands whenever someone recommends Homeopathy as a cure for a serious medical condition that needs proper Veterinary care. I really had to restrain myself when I read the grass sickness post in the Veterinary section.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. Owner of a horse I had on loan wanted to treat the Squamous Cell Carcinoma that the mare had hanging out of her 'ahem' with nettles and other ground up herbs and bollo*ks! After pushing and pushing the mare had proper vet care. As the tumour was already infected with fly eggs it was only a matter of time before the mare would have died if she had been left to rub some ointment on it!

I am ALL for homeopathy to compliment!


ETA - the tumour was internal and one day it suddenly got so big that it pushed its way out - hence I didn't know it was there until it suddenly appeared!


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Faracat said:



			I really have to sit on my hands whenever someone recommends Homeopathy as a cure for a serious medical condition that needs proper Veterinary care. I really had to restrain myself when I read the grass sickness post in the Veterinary section.
		
Click to expand...

I figured I probably didn't need to point out how annoyed I am by bad science so I left that off my list. 

ETS: which extends why beyond homoeopathy to all kinds of nonsense pseudo science I see touted on here. I just remind myself that not everyone has been taught to read papers and it isn't their fault.


----------



## freckles22uk (23 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			What else irritates me, people being slapped down for asking advice on equine husbandry, sometimes people just need a second opinion or telling that what they are doing is ok, then they are attacked for being too novice to own a horse... That really gets my goat! It could easily scare these people from posting again when they should be commended for trying to learn...
		
Click to expand...

yes thats another one, I think some people forget we were 'all' novices once, and at some point we all had our 'first horse/pony' and I would rather someone ask for help, than struggle and get it wrong,  same with long term horse owners, who think they now know everything, Ive had horse over 20 years now and still ask questions if Im not sure


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I figured I probably didn't need to point out how annoyed I am by bad science so I left that off my list. 

ETS: which extends why beyond homoeopathy to all kinds of nonsense pseudo science I see touted on here. I just remind myself that not everyone has been taught to read papers and it isn't their fault.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  I thought you were down the homeopathic shop every other day for yours...  I thought you were a big fan


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			Really?  I thought you were down the homeopathic shop every other day for yours...  I thought you were a big fan 

Click to expand...

O yeah. That's me. Despite the fact I question the efficacy of things like shock wave therapy (seriously not convinced!) I often give my horses water to cure things like cancer/infection! 

ETS: if you want a giggle have you seen the post in CR about some bizarre electrolyte patch for EPSM. The website is just brilliantly bad. Bad science at its absolute best!


----------



## PapaFrita (23 June 2012)

I could start... but then I'd be here all day...


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

very few things really annoy me, if they did i would stop coming here as HHO time is supposed to be enjoyable not leave me feeling like i want to batter someone!! 
There are a few things that i find tedious, attention seeking posters who pull the bully card when they don't get the back patting replies they were looking for, 
posters who are deliberately rude but try to label it as 'blunt and honest' even blunt people are nice occasionally, these posters rarely are!


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2012)

Holier than thou attitudes when people post on here asking for advice. Especially when it relates to a horse who is being a knob and requires swift, justified retribution for doing something dangerous. If I hear one more person say "You must never smack your horse - he must be in pain/mentally scarred/etc", I am going to scream! My horse is CLEARLY not in pain when he spooks at something in hand and jumps on me, or tries to barge out of the stable over the top of me - and surprise surprise, if I growl at him and give him a slap on the shoulder -he suddenly remembers his manners. Patting him and telling everything is fine and he doesn't need to worry just tells him that its ok to push me around, and I have no interest in wearing a 17hh horse!


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Holier than thou attitudes when people post on here asking for advice. Especially when it relates to a horse who is being a knob and requires swift, justified retribution for doing something dangerous. If I hear one more person say "You must never smack your horse - he must be in pain/mentally scarred/etc", I am going to scream! My horse is CLEARLY not in pain when he spooks at something in hand and jumps on me, or tries to barge out of the stable over the top of me - and surprise surprise, if I growl at him and give him a slap on the shoulder -he suddenly remembers his manners. Patting him and telling everything is fine and he doesn't need to worry just tells him that its ok to push me around, and I have no interest in wearing a 17hh horse!
		
Click to expand...

You evil, evil woman you 

Don't you know your horse is deeply unhappy and needs rescuing. Just like BH does!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			O yeah. That's me. Despite the fact I question the efficacy of things like shock wave therapy (seriously not convinced!) I often give my horses water to cure things like cancer/infection! 

Click to expand...

Oh yea, right, I mean conventional medicine doesn't always work, like drugs are shown to have only 70% efficacy so they don't work in like 30% of cases, but some ultra diluted crushed bee that is really just water is bound to work, don't you know 


eta, but Auslander, didn't you know that horses are the new black in ultra fashionable clothing these days


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 June 2012)

Auslander, well said. 

Terri


----------



## Jnhuk (23 June 2012)

Replying genuinely to a thread for advice then realising some time later that they were just a bored teenager so they were not genuine just time wasting

Folks that think horses are disposable toys - when bored of one they can get a another new one to 'fix/bring on' or ruin more like. 

Poor spelling and grammar can get annoying but often when I read things later that I've typed, I am guilty too!

People that copy photos in their replies....

Thread that ask ' find me...' cannot they google for themselves?

Gosh, I am turning in to a real old grump!!


----------



## Littlelegs (23 June 2012)

Agree with jftd, as someone who had a yearling with major issues (not from a breeder or dealer) I am proud of the fact that at 5 she is the ideal pony for my 7yr old. It's a case of looking how to solve the problem, not spending a decade thinking up reasons to allow it. 
  When spelling, punctuation etc make a post impossible to read. 
   People who ask for opinions &/or help then get defensive or play the bullying card if the answers weren't what they wanted to hear. 
   People who ask questions that are at a very novice level, then have a strop that people assume they are a novice & tell you they have broken & schooled many youngsters to a high level, had horses all their life, train with international riders etc.
   People who respond to ridiculous ops in a 'there there' manner & accuse anyone of being a bully, unhelpful etc who doesn't reply in that manner. 
   People who object to blunt posters as being rude, then make bitchy & nasty remarks in reply. 
   As someone else said vague titles asking for help that you have to read to find out its numnah recommendations. 
   And agree re people being proud of their badly behaved horses. Even worse when they then say its ok for you having a schooled/ bombproof/ well mannered horse without considering you might have put in the work to get it like that. 
   And self pitying whiny posts about how difficult their life is when really its not & they need to get a grip.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 June 2012)

When members  pick on everything you say, or how they spell.  Like its their job to correct them (some are dyslexic and have other  spelling disabilities)

 If you  don't like the way someone spells  do us a favour  ignore us  or don't reply.  Generally speaking if the spelling is bad, there is usually a reason for  they don't do it on purpose.(this in my eye is a sort of bullying)


 People who think they know it all and like to be little others.
One pet hate is when the younger ones are picked on because they have low post count.

 i think the higher the number the more time you spend on the computer.  I woulds never boast on my post amount  I have more important things in life to do than  that.
.
 People who use a young horse till it reaches an age then dispose of it and get a younger model.


----------



## mightymammoth (23 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Holier than thou attitudes when people post on here asking for advice. Especially when it relates to a horse who is being a knob and requires swift, justified retribution for doing something dangerous. If I hear one more person say "You must never smack your horse - he must be in pain/mentally scarred/etc", I am going to scream! My horse is CLEARLY not in pain when he spooks at something in hand and jumps on me, or tries to barge out of the stable over the top of me - and surprise surprise, if I growl at him and give him a slap on the shoulder -he suddenly remembers his manners. Patting him and telling everything is fine and he doesn't need to worry just tells him that its ok to push me around, and I have no interest in wearing a 17hh horse!
		
Click to expand...

I agree people are made out to be animal abusers if they admit to smacking their horse. Certainly it is wrong to hit your horse for the hell of it and out of frustration etc but if its reinforcing a voice command and is a slap on the shoulder or bum then I don't see what the problem is. I have done this when he has tried to kick me, next time it could be a child.


----------



## Marydoll (23 June 2012)

People who are intolerant of others who's training and treatment differ from theres


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2012)

Can anyone remember those little holograms that you attached to your bridle that cured everything (probably via some weird quantum effect)?


ETA. Fitting a saddle over the internet with only the horse's breed and height to help you (possibly a bad photo of said horse too). It's just not possible!


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Faracat said:



			Can anyone remember those little holograms that you attached to your bridle that cured everything (probably via some weird quantum effect)?
		
Click to expand...

O yeah. What were they called? Grr, it's going to annoy me now. 

Powerbands as well. What a load of tosh!!


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			You evil, evil woman you 

Don't you know your horse is deeply unhappy and needs rescuing. Just like BH does! 

Click to expand...

Yes - I can tell he's unhappy. You should have seen the poor mistreated soul squealing and bucking and farting and passaging on the lunge earlier today - clearly traumatised by me finger stabbing him when he tried to get a piggy back over the hosepipe/grass snake that I meanly insist on making him walk over every day (matter of principle now!)


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Yes - I can tell he's unhappy. You should have seen the poor mistreated soul squealing and bucking and farting and passaging on the lunge earlier today - clearly traumatised by me finger stabbing him when he tried to get a piggy back over the hosepipe/grass snake that I meanly insist on making him walk over every day (matter of principle now!)
		
Click to expand...

Hehe. Mine is also terribly sad and down trodden.  Awful isn't it? Is he settling in  a bit more yet?


----------



## Arabelle (23 June 2012)

People that say 'I haven't read the whole thread but...' and proceed to post something utterly irrelevant as it is based on information that was confirmed to incorrect/changed/added to several posts ago.

This especially riles me when a load of posters have been banging on with their 'advice' on a range of things the OP never even asked about in the first place.  To shut them up, a wise OP usually says something like 'I've taken all your advice on board and will speak to my vet/instructor/yard owner/nutritionist/whoever'. Phew, let it go, general warm conversation/inanities ensure, peace is restored.

Then, here they come 'I have read the thread but I think you should....' and the whole tedious rigmarole is recommenced.


----------



## freckles22uk (23 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Yes - I can tell he's unhappy. You should have seen the poor mistreated soul squealing and bucking and farting and passaging on the lunge earlier today - clearly traumatised by me finger stabbing him when he tried to get a piggy back over the hosepipe/grass snake that I meanly insist on making him walk over every day (matter of principle now!)
		
Click to expand...

You should get a cattle prod instead, saves breaking ones nails...... hehe


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Hehe. Mine is also terribly sad and down trodden.  Awful isn't it? Is he settling in  a bit more yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope! He had to come in again because he developed a deep and passionate bond with a mare in the field next to him, and ran up and down the hedge all day til he lamed himself. Have negotiated temporary use of the little sick paddock, which he loves - but I am going to have to try him in the boys field again soon - and I don't suppose he will be any better! Tearing my hair out a bit! He's very happy in the stable, and loves the little paddock - just can't cope with lots of other horses!!


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2012)

freckles22uk said:



			You should get a cattle prod instead, saves breaking ones nails...... hehe
		
Click to expand...

He saved me the expense of a cattle prod by snapping my nails off at a very early stage in our relationship!


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Nope! He had to come in again because he developed a deep and passionate bond with a mare in the field next to him, and ran up and down the hedge all day til he lamed himself. Have negotiated temporary use of the little sick paddock, which he loves - but I am going to have to try him in the boys field again soon - and I don't suppose he will be any better! Tearing my hair out a bit! He's very happy in the stable, and loves the little paddock - just can't cope with lots of other horses!!
		
Click to expand...

O dear Aus. I am concerned you have bought BH's dopelganger. Good luck with that. Mine is still driving me bonkers a month after we moved


----------



## Anglebracket (23 June 2012)

(1) When things are blown out of proportion. A horse that is slightly over or under-rugged is not a welfare case. 
(2) Black and white thinking. There is more than one way of doing things well. Also, what is right for 90% of horses may be detrimental to the remaining 10%.
(3) Self-righteous sanctimonious twaddle. 
(4) Poor written comprehension skills. The cause of many unnecessary arguments.
(5) The belief that being rude to someone will change their behaviour.


----------



## Honey08 (23 June 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			(1) When things are blown out of proportion. A horse that is slightly over or under-rugged is not a welfare case. 
(2) Black and white thinking. There is more than one way of doing things well. Also, what is right for 90% of horses may be detrimental to the remaining 10%.
(3) Self-righteous sanctimonious twaddle. 
(4) Poor written comprehension skills. The cause of many unnecessary arguments.
(5) The belief that being rude to someone will change their behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this!

Also find annoying the Monty Python-esque pack mentalitiy that shout Troll and about getting popcorn all the time!


----------



## igglepop (23 June 2012)

Nah said:



http://anniehyena.deviantart.com/art/Photobucket-310133936 



Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## 3BayGeldings (23 June 2012)

Endless ex-racer threads, there are millions of them every day! Just use the search button. AND people who have no idea about ex-racers replying saying "ooh you've got to be careful of them, all nutters" etc etc. Sigh.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (23 June 2012)

jnhuk said:



			People that copy photos in their replies....
		
Click to expand...



And this! They'll quote 20 photos - learn to edit your quotes, it's very basic.


----------



## Shantara (23 June 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			(1) When things are blown out of proportion. A horse that is slightly over or under-rugged is not a welfare case. 
(2) Black and white thinking. There is more than one way of doing things well. Also, what is right for 90% of horses may be detrimental to the remaining 10%.
(3) Self-righteous sanctimonious twaddle. 
(4) Poor written comprehension skills. The cause of many unnecessary arguments.
(5) The belief that being rude to someone will change their behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

All of this!


----------



## Batgirl (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I quoted because I was going to comment on the first part but I would like a full on "high five" for the second as that was going to my other point to 

2.  "I rescued my horse by buying him from low end dealer".  No you didn't, love, you bought yourself a pony and supported a low end dealer.  Well done.

"My horse was abused, I know because he is scared of whips/ trailers/misbehaves etc"  Normally just incompetent owner not doing it right and you can see the pony is taking the mick if you know them in person / see videos.  Few exceptions to this, natch.

"My horse has had such a hard life, that's why he's naughty".  No, he's naughty because you allow him to be and make excuses for him.  You're his owner, teach him some manners.  Lots of horses have had less than perfect lives, and often far worse than the sob story going with the naughty ones!

FWIW, I've bought my 2 youngsters from a good, reputable, high end dealer and I am prouder to support the breeding of good quality, welll looked after ponies than i would be to "rescue" one from a low end dealer.  None of my horses have ever been abused (except by me, with Dave the dolphin ) and any ill-mannered moments are subject to embarassment on my part, further training and no excuses!
		
Click to expand...

Uh, your words, my mouth!  Totally agree with this!


----------



## sophiebailey (23 June 2012)

People who bait arguements by announcing they're off to get 'popcorn' to watch the show ...... I do hate that! 

I also hate how sometimes people appear to be reluctant to accept that it doesn't have to be 'my way or the highway'.... There is more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

sophiebailey said:



			I also hate how sometimes people appear to be reluctant to accept that it doesn't have to be 'my way or the highway'.... There is more than one way to skin a cat!
		
Click to expand...

I've never skinned a cat, but I have skinned greyhounds, sheep and a few other species in my time, and I would like to confirm that, whilst there are many right ways to skin them successfully, there are also wrong ways


----------



## FionaM12 (23 June 2012)

Amaranta said:



			People who confuse 'bullying' with 'disagreeing'
		
Click to expand...




Queenbee said:



			when someone states an opinion and is branded as a bully, that is not to say there aren't instance of bullying, but I think that people are way too quick to use the 'b' word when infact we are just dealing with strong differing opinions.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. And if the majority hold a similar view which disagrees with one poster, that's not "pack mentality", bullying or a clique. It's just a group of posters with a similar point of view...




JFTD said:



			Oh yea, right, I mean conventional medicine doesn't always work, like drugs are shown to have only 70% efficacy so they don't work in like 30% of cases, but some ultra diluted crushed bee that is really just water is bound to work, don't you know 

Click to expand...

Q: "What do you call Alternative Medicine which has been proved to work?"
A: "Medicine"   


I *hate* it when people go on about "button pushers" and claim they would *never* report. What, even if someone posted child porn? If you find something repulsive, deeply offensive or a genuine case of bullying, surely that's what the report button's for isn't it?

I can't imagine wanting to report someone because of their signature, for example, but there are some things which deserve reporting IMO.



LeneHorse said:



			I'm usually pretty tolerant but there was a post the other night where the owner referred to her horse as a 'spastic'.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see that, but if I had, I might have reported it. I'd at least have asked the poster to remove it.


----------



## JingleTingle (23 June 2012)

Doesn't annoy me as such but am a little perplexed by this. The majority of times I post on a thread...within a couple of posts it dies a death. It. doesn't seem to happen when I post on other forums just H&H. 

Would like to kid myself it is because my opinion is so obviously correct and far and away more relevant than previous posts on the thread that any more comment is unnecessary!

Oh and the other thing that I must say does rather irritate, is when two or three posters veer off into a long flurry of 'in joke' banter that has no relevance to the original post. Why don't you do that by pm rather than clog up the OP's thread? I actually think that is quite rude. I imagine people like this would talk over everybody else at a dinner party, guffawing loudly at their own perceived wit, whilst the poor hostess tries desperately to bring the conversation back to a more inclusive level for all her guests.


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I *hate* it when people go on about "button pushers" and claim they would *never* report. What, even if someone posted child porn? If you find something repulsive, deeply offensive or a genuine case of bullying, surely that's what the report button's for isn't it?

I can't imagine wanting to report someone because of their signature, for example, but there are some things which deserve reporting IMO.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, Fiona, that bullying is not always obvious to those impartially looking on. It may, for example consist of someone always posting negative comments on anything that a certain other poster posts. Or they may be making cloaked threats or also bullying through facebook. It is pointless reporting a single post, because the FC isn't going to trawl through whole threads and looking for the subliminal bullying going on. However, if someone swears in a thread or makes obvious offensive comments, then it's very easy. But experienced bullies are never going to do that, are they?


----------



## Oberon (23 June 2012)

bikerchickone said:



			That drives me nuts too. Or the ones with a very brief post asking for help but no matter what anyone suggests they've tried it all despite not mentioning anything in the original post. Then they get cross with people for suggesting things they've already done!
		
Click to expand...

This 100%

Also people who winge when a poster asks a question, a la "Oh not this again..." and then chastise them for not using the search button - be nice or be silent 

And I really HATE this emoticon when people post it in replies - 

It can be used in reference to oneself but to direct it at others it's just soooooo rude and passive aggressive!


----------



## Oberon (23 June 2012)

oooh - and when someone starts an argument but then starts unravelling and then says things like, "I'm going to ride my horse as I'm too busy and important to sit here and argue with you....."

Yes BECAUSE YOU ARE LOOSING. You had all the time in the world when you thought you were the dog's b***s ten minutes ago....


----------



## quirky (23 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Oh and the other thing that I must say does rather irritate, is when two or three posters veer off into a long flurry of 'in joke' banter that has no relevance to the original post. Why don't you do that by pm rather than clog up the OP's thread? I actually think that is quite rude. I imagine people like this would talk over everybody else at a dinner party, guffawing loudly at their own perceived wit, whilst the poor hostess tries desperately to bring the conversation back to a more inclusive level for all her guests.

Click to expand...

^^ This.
I think it comes across as rude


----------



## monkeybum13 (23 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Oh and the other thing that I must say does rather irritate, is when two or three posters veer off into a long flurry of 'in joke' banter that has no relevance to the original post. Why don't you do that by pm rather than clog up the OP's thread? I actually think that is quite rude. I imagine people like this would talk over everybody else at a dinner party, guffawing loudly at their own perceived wit, whilst the poor hostess tries desperately to bring the conversation back to a more inclusive level for all her guests.

Click to expand...

Amen to that. There are certain posters that will take a thread off topic with tens of replies between the few of them  

Oh and people that take things too seriously and let things on the forum rule their 'real life'. If you don't like what is on the forum then simply log off, nobody is forcing you to stay on HHO.


----------



## JingleTingle (23 June 2012)

Oberon said:



			oooh - and when someone starts an argument but then starts unravelling and then says things like, "I'm going to ride my horse as I'm too busy and important to sit here and argue with you....."

Yes BECAUSE YOU ARE LOOSING. You had all the time in the world when you thought you were the dog's b***s ten minutes ago.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I sort of get your point - but it is quite revealing how you refer to winners and losers? Is that what forum debate on here is seen as - a bloody battle ground with opposing opinions being fought to the death? Surely that explains a lot about  why H&H is thought of as a very aggressive forum, and avoided by many who would be of great value with their knowledge and readiness to help others?


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Oh and the other thing that I must say does rather irritate, is when two or three posters veer off into a long flurry of 'in joke' banter that has no relevance to the original post. Why don't you do that by pm rather than clog up the OP's thread? I actually think that is quite rude. I imagine people like this would talk over everybody else at a dinner party, guffawing loudly at their own perceived wit, whilst the poor hostess tries desperately to bring the conversation back to a more inclusive level for all her guests.

Click to expand...

Completely agree! They ruin so many interesting threads doing that. I keep clicking on to see what has been posted and am constantly disappointed to see it is just a continuation of the banter.


----------



## Oberon (23 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			I sort of get your point - but it is quite revealing how you refer to winners and losers? Is that what forum debate on here is seen as - a bloody battle ground with opposing opinions being fought to the death? Surely that explains a lot about  why H&H is thought of as a very aggressive forum, and avoided by many who would be of great value with their knowledge and readiness to help others?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's possible to psychoanalyse me via a forum? But thank you for your input.

I wasn't aware I was known as a contributor to the aggressive nature of this forum?

Perhaps I didn't explain properly - but I am referring to people who start an argument or a controversial thread and then flounce off when they get squashed with mutterings of, "I'm too busy and important."


----------



## Oberon (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Posters who use too many emoticons....only because i know only a few, and those were by happy accident!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/


----------



## JingleTingle (23 June 2012)

_*I don't think it's possible to psychoanalyse me via a forum? But thank you for your input.
*_

What a bizzare reply - I wasn't aware I had psychoanalysed you? However, I would also like to thank you for your input.


----------



## JingleTingle (23 June 2012)

_*FWIW i have always liked and respected Oberon*_
__________________

FWIW my post was not intended to indicate my dislike or lack of respect for Oberon? Why would I - I merely made an observation on what is written - I have absolutely no knowledge of Oberon, good or bad so why my post should be viewed as a personal attack on their likeability or character I have no idea?


----------



## FinkleyAlex (23 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Except that isn't the reason. Its because they'd rather know where the horse ends up than take the risk of the horse going to an unknown future, possibly a great one, but also possibly very bad.

OP, people saying they're being bullied when they aren't really annoy me. Real bullying is horrid and the term is being totally devalued by people being over sensitive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I understand that nobody wants their horse to go to a bad home, its just that there are so many more good homes out there (and such a minority of genuinely bad homes/owners) that I still don't think its fair to play God with our horses' lives when they are far more likely to end up in a perfectly adequate home.


----------



## Enfys (23 June 2012)

LeneHorse said:



			I'm usually pretty tolerant but there was a post the other night where the owner referred to her horse as a 'spastic'. Totally unacceptable and I hope it got reported. (I'm not sure how to do this or I would have done it myself)
		
Click to expand...

Were you objecting to the word 'spastic' and the connection with disabled people, or the fact that she called her horse a name, probably in a bit of a rant?

Why on earth should that merit being reported?   What for?


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Enfys said:



			Were you objecting to the word 'spastic' and the connection with disabled people, or the fact that she called her horse a name, probably in a bit of a rant?

Why on earth should that merit being reported?   What for? 

Click to expand...

How long ago did you leave the UK now pickle? I know in the states (and presumably Canada) spastic is totally inoffensive but here it's a real no-no now. Might have changes since you were gone?


----------



## Kadastorm (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Spastic is a highly offensive word and horrid connotations are added to it. It should not be used in any context
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts on the word exactly.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			Spastic is a highly offensive word and horrid connotations are added to it. It should not be used in any context
		
Click to expand...

I assure you in the states it has no such connotations and it just means a little bit clumsy


I'm surprised more people don't know that tbh.


----------



## EllenJay (23 June 2012)

When people are describing something and say "said" horse did .....  "said" person said ....   Where the hell did all these "said's" come from???  Once I see them in a post I immediately close the thread - the poster is not interested in comments!


----------



## Flame_ (23 June 2012)

I've thought of another one, although it doesn't seem to happen as much as it used to. If a poster is getting some flack for saying/doing something daft, someone drags up ancient, totally unrelated threads where the OP had also been unreasonable/in the wrong/acted a bit mad and use it to rip into them. It seems too personal, unfair and attacking the poster not the post to me and it annoys me.


----------



## Littlelegs (23 June 2012)

I didn't see the original post using the word spastic, & it isn't a word I use myself but I have heard lots of teens use it without any concept of it being offensive as they have no idea of the original meaning. No idea if that was the case, but its not impossible.


----------



## LeneHorse (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			I do know this 

But i am speaking about the phrase used over here....ive had the same argument with work collegues, one of who said their cat was a bit 'downs' because it was stupid (bear in my, my brother is downs )

It didnt go down too well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear someone else finds these references offensive. I realise that the original meaning of the word 'spastic' was simply descriptive of the physical disability exhibited by sufferers but it has now most definitely become a term of abuse (in this country anyway). The charity The Spastics Society had to change it's name a few years ago because of this.
Sorry  but it's something I feel strongly about as my friend had a disabled daughter and it was very distressing when the local neds called her a spastic or spaz.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			I do know this 

But i am speaking about the phrase used over here....ive had the same argument with work collegues, one of who said their cat was a bit 'downs' because it was stupid (bear in my, my brother is downs )

It didnt go down too well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that is has nasty connotations over here and I wouldn't use it. But Enfys definitely lives across the pond so I'm not surprised she doesn't understand what the problem is!


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I didn't see the original post using the word spastic, & it isn't a word I use myself but I have heard lots of teens use it without any concept of it being offensive as they have no idea of the original meaning. No idea if that was the case, but its not impossible.
		
Click to expand...

People often use words/terms that others find offensive without realising it. Unless it is said with intent to cause offense , i tend to ignore it. If i got upset/offended every time someone made a derogatory reference to being ginger I would spend a hell of a lot of time being upset. 
My son has tourettes, it's a very misunderstood condition, people assume he must swear all the time but he doesn't. Do i get offended when people use it in jokey descriptions of a person or animal?, no, i know from experience it is misunderstood and i feel sorry for their lack of empathy for people with the condition. if someone uses it as a direct insult to my son I'll knock their heads off


----------



## Trifein (23 June 2012)

Hm I have to say as being a newbie it feels like my threads don't get much acknowledgement  because I'm not well know but hey that's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 June 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			People often use words/terms that others find offensive without realising it. Unless it is said with intent to cause offense , i tend to ignore it. If i got upset/offended every time someone made a derogatory reference to being ginger I would spend a hell of a lot of time being upset. 
My son has tourettes, it's a very misunderstood condition, people assume he must swear all the time but he doesn't. Do i get offended when people use it in jokey descriptions of a person or animal?, no, i know from experience it is misunderstood and i feel sorry for their lack of empathy for people with the condition. if someone uses it as a direct insult to my son I'll knock their heads off

Click to expand...

My gripe is people seeing something offensive when no real offence is meant  

I don't find these words particularly offensive when used in the context it's mostly used here. It's an outdated term that used to be used in a derogatory way about people with cerebral palsy or similar (particularly when I was a child - some may remember Joey Deacon) but I doubt a lot of people especially the younger generation make that connection.

Surely my horse has "special needs" or is "speshul" is just as derogatory as this has a modern meaning of someone who needs additional help to get along in life (for many different reasons) and is commonly used in a derogatory way.

If someone was actually making fun of someone with such a disability then I would be highly offended.


----------



## *hic* (23 June 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Surely my horse has "special needs" or is "speshul" is just as derogatory as this has a modern meaning of someone who needs additional help to get along in life (for many different reasons) and is commonly used in a derogatory way.
.
		
Click to expand...


I find that an unpleasant way of referring to people or animals too and am amused that some of those who are offended by the use of terms such as spastic are only to happy to refer to their horses as speshul. Surely what's sauce for the gander is sauce for the goose?


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			My gripe is people seeing something offensive when no real offence is meant  
.
		
Click to expand...

exactly, some people just like to feel offended


----------



## Enfys (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			How long ago did you leave the UK now pickle? I know in the states (and presumably Canada) spastic is totally inoffensive but here it's a real no-no now. Might have changes since you were gone?
		
Click to expand...

6 years that is all.

Spastic is not a word I use myself. It _used_ to be a derogatory term for those with autism (mongols as they also used to be called), amongst other conditions, but I hadn't heard it for a very long time, even when I was in the UK. Sad, but not unusual, that an ordinary word describing a medical condition should end up as an insult, but that's the way of the world. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spastic

What I was more startled about was the fact that just using it would cause someone to report the user! Is it now classed as an obscenity then? 

I have never heard the word used here at all, and I have several friends with autistic family members, I must ask them about that.


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 June 2012)

The lack of single, rich, handsome men wanting to marry me. That's annoying.


----------



## bluewhippet (23 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Oh and the other thing that I must say does rather irritate, is when two or three posters veer off into a long flurry of 'in joke' banter that has no relevance to the original post. Why don't you do that by pm rather than clog up the OP's thread? I actually think that is quite rude. I imagine people like this would talk over everybody else at a dinner party, guffawing loudly at their own perceived wit, whilst the poor hostess tries desperately to bring the conversation back to a more inclusive level for all her guests.

Click to expand...

I was going to write this, but you have done it far more eloquently.

And I find it really annoying on all forums - people who correct spelling, punctuation and sneer at the ignorance of the poster.

I don't like unparagraphed writing because it is very dense to read but as long as the post is intelligible (which it usually is), I think it is incredibly rude and arrogant to comment on mistakes.


----------



## YorksG (23 June 2012)

I didn't see that, but if I had, I might have reported it. I'd at least have asked the poster to remove it.[/QUOTE]

I did ask the poster to remove it, got a load of verbal in reply, so pushed the button  The thread has now gone.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

Enfys said:



6 years that is all.

Spastic is not a word I like to hear, or use myself. It _used_ to be a derogatory term for those with autism (mongols as they also used to be called) but I hadn't heard it for a very long time, even when I was in the UK. 

What I was more startled about was the fact that just using it would cause someone to report the user! Is it now classed as an obscenity then? 

I have never heard the word used here at all, and I have several friends with autistic family members, I must ask them about that.
		
Click to expand...

mongol used to be used for downs syndrome not autism, that was changed as it was termed derogatory,


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Enfys said:



6 years that is all.

Spastic is not a word I like to hear, or use myself. It _used_ to be a derogatory term for those with autism (mongols as they also used to be called) but I hadn't heard it for a very long time, even when I was in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I thought mongol was for Downs sufferers due to the mongoloid features they often have? Obviously outdated now of course. 

I guess kids in the playground tend not to get into the particulars and any insulting term is as good as the next! 

I use loads of 'offensive' phrases. But I don't mean anything by them and  honestly, where do you draw the line?

If I can't say BH is special, can I say he's fat? Can I say he's retarded? If I can't say retarded am I even allowed to say he's stupid?  I call him a retard all the time. I refer to myself as a retard and a bit special too. Obviously I don't mean to offend but I guess I am being offensive by some people's standards. 

O well, as I've been known to say the 'c' word I doubt there's much hope for me anyway


----------



## Camel (23 June 2012)

LeneHorse said:



			Sorry  but it's something I feel strongly about as my friend had a disabled daughter and it was very distressing when the local neds called her a spastic or spaz.
		
Click to expand...

Vile word  .. not sure that 'Ned' is a particulary pc term either


----------



## YorksG (23 June 2012)

Enfys said:



6 years that is all.

Spastic is not a word I use myself. It _used_ to be a derogatory term for those with autism (mongols as they also used to be called), amongst other conditions, but I hadn't heard it for a very long time, even when I was in the UK. Sad, but not unusual, that an ordinary word based on a medical condition should end up as an insult, but that's the way of the world. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spastic

What I was more startled about was the fact that just using it would cause someone to report the user! Is it now classed as an obscenity then? 

I have never heard the word used here at all, and I have several friends with autistic family members, I must ask them about that.
		
Click to expand...

Spastic, is not a term for autism or Downs (old term Mongol) which are both very different conditions (different from each other as well), but for a specific medical condition, which causes spasticity in muscles, usually as a result of cerebral palsy, it is/was used here as a term of abuse, as is/was mong, both now considered beyond the pale. They are seen as beng dscriminatory and demeaning about the people with the conditions.


----------



## Littlelegs (23 June 2012)

I used the word mong for years, as did my friends, without any idea of what its original meaning was. Not in an abusive way, as a friendly insult, like if someone fell off a pony 'ha ha, you mong/plonker/ prat' depending which word was our favourite. When I learnt the meaning as an adult I no longer use it with strangers incase they do take offence. But my friends & I do because to me, it has no relation to downs.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I thought mongol was for Downs sufferers due to the mongoloid features they often have? Obviously outdated now of course. 

I guess kids in the playground tend not to get into the particulars and any insulting term is as good as the next! 

I use loads of 'offensive' phrases. But I don't mean anything by them and  honestly, where do you draw the line?

If I can't say BH is special, can I say he's fat? Can I say he's retarded? If I can't say retarded am I even allowed to say he's stupid?  I call him a retard all the time. I refer to myself as a retard and a bit special too. Obviously I don't mean to offend but I guess I am being offensive by some people's standards. 

O well, as I've been known to say the 'c' word I doubt there's much hope for me anyway 

Click to expand...

OMG not the C word damn thee to hell you blasphemous hag it's one of my frequently used words and i make no apologies for using it.

I also call my horses special, retarded etc and shock horrer i call my kids special when they have done something particularly daft, they call me it too sometimes!!
it's all about intent, friends can be quite verbally rude to eachother but never take offense. I went to an agricultural college, some of the phrases and terms used there would make a whore blush but no offense was ever taken.

As i said before  though, some people just like to be offended!


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 June 2012)

What annoys me on here?
People who whine about what annoys them but still carry on posting on the threads.  If you don't like photos don't look at them,  if you can't get into debate without feeling "bullied", don't post and if you are offended by a word, report the post, put he user on UI and don't read the thread any further.


----------



## Littlelegs (23 June 2012)

Agree ibblebibble. The intent behind it makes the difference.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 June 2012)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Agree with Nah, when did it become cool to have bad horses? Duh, mirror Pet. I'd be mortified if the horses I bred, brought up, and started were psychos. And if I buy a well schooled animal and it stops being so, gee who's the idiot. When it concerns my horses, I think you'll find I will always blame myself. No mine aren't perfect, but they're pretty darn good and all are rock solid under saddle. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Can I have one of yours then please, not that there is anything wrong with my lovely Welsh Sect D but he is such a nervous boy but getting better all the time, thank goodness.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			OMG not the C word damn thee to hell you blasphemous hag it's one of my frequently used words and i make no apologies for using it.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I don't mean anything by it. I'd be the last to discriminate against anybody for any reason. Genuinely. I guess that's why I just use them all as words. They _ are _ just words to me. I don't attach connotations to them so wouldn't I just say them?  

I'm not apologetic about the c word. Or the other words I use that mean the same. I wonder if the swear filter lets me say gash and snatch?  I worked on a racing yard. Every other word was the f word. You had to swear or no one even noticed you were speaking!!

ETS: and Don't call me a hag you GINGER!!


----------



## Flame_ (23 June 2012)

If one "insult" word is deemed offensive, it is just replaced by another insult word until that is deemed too offensive. As long as people want to throw insults (lightheartedly or otherwise) there will be offensive words, that is, after all what they are for. You can't insult someone by calling them pretty or clever or perfect can you? You need something offensive or you are giving a flipping compliment.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			If one "insult" word is deemed offensive, it is just replaced by another insult word until that is deemed too offensive. As long as people want to throw insults (lightheartedly or otherwise) there will be offensive words, that is, after all what they are for. You can't insult someone by calling them pretty or clever or perfect can you? You need something offensive or you are giving a flipping compliment. 

Click to expand...

You could use the ultimate insult and call them..... nice. 

I would hate to be called nice.  What an insipid, horrible thing to say. It's basically a polite way of saying 'you're so insignificant I CBA to think of a single unique characteristic of yours so I'll use this naff generic one instead!'


----------



## igglepop (23 June 2012)

Oberon said:



			Enjoy http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/

Click to expand...

Please do not post things like this as i now feel the need to use as many of them as possible ..... must refrain before my use of them joins this list..... must refrain 
	
	
		
		
	


	


















  going to find a cup of tea before i annoy you all


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			You could use the ultimate insult and call them..... nice. 

I would hate to be called nice.  What an insipid, horrible thing to say. It's basically a polite way of saying 'you're so insignificant I CBA to think of a single unique characteristic of yours so I'll use this naff generic one instead!'
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more.  Which is just as well as I reckon a number of posters on this thread could think of much more interesting names to throw at me


----------



## Arabelle (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Obviously I don't mean anything by it. I'd be the last to discriminate against anybody for any reason. Genuinely. I guess that's why I just use them all as words. They _ are _ just words to me. I don't attach connotations to them so wouldn't I just say them?
		
Click to expand...

But isn't that the point?  They are just words to you.  But to someone with cerebral palsy or Down's syndrome they are not 'just words' - they are offensive and derogatory terms.  Why would you continue to use a word when it has been explained to you that it could be upsetting to some people whose lives are quite challenging enough anyway?


----------



## maisie06 (23 June 2012)

bikerchickone said:



			That drives me nuts too. Or the ones with a very brief post asking for help but no matter what anyone suggests they've tried it all despite not mentioning anything in the original post. Then they get cross with people for suggesting things they've already done! 

Another of my major pet hates is the ones asking for free copies of dressage tests because they "can't find it anywhere" they're £1.50 on Dressage Diagrams, surely if you can afford to compete you can afford to pay that too? Oh and the requests for Preloved advert details. It's 10p a week, hardly breaks the bank! Grrr! 

Whoops looks like I got out of bed the wrong side this morning! 

Click to expand...

All of this!! And dressage test are as little as 40p from BD for a plain written one - go buy your own, I had to!!


----------



## Parker79 (23 June 2012)

I hate it when threads go well off topic.


----------



## Enfys (23 June 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			mongol used to be used for downs syndrome not autism, that was changed as it was termed derogatory,
		
Click to expand...



_"It used to be a derogatory term for those with autism (mongols as they also used to be called), amongst other conditions"_  I didn't say that the word was used correctly, just that is how it was used (as an all encompassing term for any disability that was obvious) when the word was employed when I heard it.  I asked some friends about the word 'spastic' and they have never heard of it, and their daughter is visually and physically disabled. 

I thought Mongol went 'out of fashion' as it was racist!  There you go, never a day goes by when I don't learn something new on here, and that has to be a good thing  

What annoys me about this forum? Actually nothing in particular, I am way too lazy to get het up over things. There must be something because I recall saying "That really bugs me..." but it obviously isn't important, I am committing a cardinal sin now and wittering!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

Parker79 said:



			I hate it when threads go well off topic.
		
Click to expand...

I love it when threads go off topic


----------



## Littlelegs (23 June 2012)

The reasons I use words that might be offensive to some are because I don't use them as insults. Barsteward, in its correct form which I can't write on here, was originally an insult for someone who's parents aren't married. If someone called my child one refering to my marital status, I would be offended. If people use it for any other reason, its not offensive, use it myself because it doesn't have any meaning to me. Same can be said of most words.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Arabelle said:



			But isn't that the point?  They are just words to you.  But to someone with cerebral palsy or Down's syndrome they are not 'just words' - they are offensive and derogatory terms.  Why would you continue to use a word when it has been explained to you that it could be upsetting to some people whose lives are quite challenging enough anyway?
		
Click to expand...


Because any word has the potential to cause offence doesn't it? The intent with which it is  used surely is more important. 

Am I allowed to call someone fat? Ginger? Lardy Mc Chubba Flubba? Baldy?  What about chav? the 'p' word that is swear filtered out on this forum?  My dad is Jewish, can people make Jew jokes to me? My CEO is a Northerner, can I laugh at him for having short arms and deep pockets and for speaking 'funny'? My mother is starting to become forgetful, can I call her senile? My OH comes from a deeply working class family and I pull his leg about it because I don't. All of these would offend some people if I said them in the wrong way to the wrong person. 

However, if no one used any of the words to their friends that could ever be insulting to someone we'd all be pretty blimming silent wouldn't we?  Part of being an adult is learning who and what you can say in which circumstances. Admitting I use these words behind closed doors, with no malice, to people I know and can gauge the reactions of, does not, in my humble opinion, make me a bad person.

Much worse to never say it but to think people with disabilities, no hair, senility, of different religions etc are lesser beings don't you think?


----------



## dominobrown (23 June 2012)

1) How long this thread has taken me to read, it was quite funny at one point

2) Lack of understanding of the term CC (constructive criticism). So in theory someone notices a fault with the OP riding, e.g heels are drawn up, not sitting up etc, horse not round enough, and then gives some advice. Saying that the OP can't ride, is usless/ cruel etc is NOT CC. Also if you ask for CC then you must be prepared for people to pull your riding apart, though they should be polite and helpful.

3) How easily annoyed you lot are


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

It seems to be perfectly acceptable round here for people to call my mother "Jock" and to say things like "och aye the noo" at her...


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			It seems to be perfectly acceptable round here for people to call my mother "Jock" and to say things like "och aye the noo" at her...
		
Click to expand...

I regularly get called 'posh' 'toff' and 'chinless wonder'. I could take offence but why bother? Life's too short isn't it? 

What actually is och aye the noo anyway?!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Because any word has the potential to cause offence doesn't it? The intent with which it is  used surely is more important. 

Am I allowed to call someone fat? Ginger? Lardy Mc Chubba Flubba? Baldy?  What about chav? the 'p' word that is swear filtered out on this forum?  My dad is Jewish, can people make Jew jokes to me? My CEO is a Northerner, can I laugh at him for having short arms and deep pockets and for speaking 'funny'? My mother is starting to become forgetful, can I call her senile? My OH comes from a deeply working class family and I pull his leg about it because I don't. All of these would offend some people if I said them in the wrong way to the wrong person. 

However, if no one used any of the words to their friends that could ever be insulting to someone we'd all be pretty blimming silent wouldn't we?  Part of being an adult is learning who and what you can say in which circumstances. Admitting I use these words behind closed doors, with no malice, to people I know and can gauge the reactions of, does not, in my humble opinion, make me a bad person.

Much worse to never say it but to think people with disabilities, no hair, senility, of different religions etc are lesser beings don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

This - but I don't know how to do the pointy hats that annoyed someone earlier in this thread.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I regularly get called 'posh' 'toff' and 'chinless wonder'. I could take offence but why bother? Life's too short isn't it? 

What actually is och aye the noo anyway?!
		
Click to expand...

I get that too...  Which is probably why I never got the impression you were a "toff" 

I have no idea, if I'm honest.  Ask a real Scot, not a half blood like me


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I get that too...  Which is probably why I never got the impression you were a "toff" 

I have no idea, if I'm honest.  Ask a real Scot, not a half blood like me 

Click to expand...

My second day at my current work my CEO (the northerner previously mentioned) asked me if I was born in a castle. WTF?! Because anyone who speaks properly and still says whom instead of who must have been born in a castle? Confused. com

And now I shall shut up because I'm digressing and lots of people don't like threads going off topic it would seem...


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			My second day at my current work my CEO (the northerner previously mentioned) asked me if I was born in a castle. WTF?! Because anyone who speaks properly and still says whom instead of who must have been born in a castle? Confused. com

And now I shall shut up because I'm digressing and lots of people don't like threads going off topic it would seem...
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles at comments like that.  Last time I checked it was called an education, not a castle 

I should stop contributing to threads at all then - I'm rarely on topic


----------



## jojo5 (23 June 2012)

I might be wrong but I think I read that adverts are not allowed on the forums.  In that case, what is quite annoying is the number of people who post with stuff like 'how much should I sell my mare for?'/'is this a fair price for my trailer?'/ 'why does no-one want my hunter?', when these posts are blatant adverts.  Perhaps there should be a separate advert section of the forum.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jojo5 said:



			I might be wrong but I think I read that adverts are not allowed on the forums.  In that case, what is quite annoying is the number of people who post with stuff like 'how much should I sell my mare for?'/'is this a fair price for my trailer?'/ 'why does no-one want my hunter?', when these posts are blatant adverts.  Perhaps there should be a separate advert section of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

There is no advert section as the advert policy relates to the fact that people have to pay to get their ads on the site   However admin won't necessarily see these posts if they aren't reported.  They are against the T&Cs, so if I believe they advertising, I report them


----------



## jojo5 (23 June 2012)

Hi JFTD, yes I can understand that adverts are not allowed because it is taking business from the commercial side.  So then, any of those posts that I mentioned, where people say they 'don't know what is a fair price', and proceed to describe their horse exactly as they would in an advert, or ask why no-one is coming to see their horse, and do the same, or any of the other 'disguises' for the opportunity to describe their sale, are annoying!
Also, any posts that show any sort of lack of respect, and the ones that degenerate into repetition of the same bitchy comments over and over.


----------



## Flame_ (23 June 2012)

Another annoying thing.... When people answer anything with "they're just jealous". I can't think of a particular example but its a common answer to various moans/issues and it usually annoys me because, to me, it always seems like a cop out response and everyone who has posted it has somewhat missed the point, or at least they aren't really addressing it. 

I have a feeling I might be on my own on this one and no one will even know what I'm on about  

ETA - One more, button pushers. I know all the arguments why they aren't all evil snitches but I can't help it, they still annoy me. We all survive in RL without a button to pooooof people and what they say away from us if we don't like it.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Hi JFTD, yes I can understand that adverts are not allowed because it is taking business from the commercial side.  So then, any of those posts that I mentioned, where people say they 'don't know what is a fair price', and proceed to describe their horse exactly as they would in an advert, or ask why no-one is coming to see their horse, and do the same, or any of the other 'disguises' for the opportunity to describe their sale, are annoying!
Also, any posts that show any sort of lack of respect, and the ones that degenerate into repetition of the same bitchy comments over and over.
		
Click to expand...

By my previous post I mean that they're not just annoying - they're against the forum T&Cs and you should just report them and not let them bother you


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 June 2012)

What annoys me is the uneven ness of replies.

Peopl go to the trouble of taking and posting pics for folk just not to bother replying DESPITE opening the thread to look.

If I open a thread I reply even if it is just well done, that really annoys me when you get lovely reports or updates on members and there are 200 views and one reply.

Shame on people really


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			What actually is och aye the noo anyway?!
		
Click to expand...

It means 'hello, how are you today?'


----------



## rhino (23 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			O yeah. What were they called? Grr, it's going to annoy me now.
		
Click to expand...

Mojo's  Almost as much nonsense behind them as the current 'cure' for headshaking/EPSM/anhidrosis that is being touted on a few threads 

Belief is good. Belief is not fact though, so if you believe something works, then say so. Don't say that there is proof when there isn't.



Flame_ said:



			Another annoying thing.... When people answer anything with "they're just jealous". I can't think of a particular example but its a common answer to various moans/issues and it usually annoys me because, to me, it always seems like a cop out response and everyone who has posted it has somewhat missed the point, or at least aren't really addressing it. 

I have a feeling I might be on my own on this one and no one will even know what I'm on about  

Click to expand...

I know _exactly_ what you mean, you can't possibly criticise someone, as that means you _must_ be jealous of them  

Things that annoy me? People who love nothing more than to whinge, moan, bitch and post personal comments aimed at certain posters, yet fail to ever add anything constructive to threads. It's so often the ones who complain about others that are the ones who are actually making personal attacks. If you think that someone is being rude, then why on earth are you rude to them?


----------



## Munchkin (23 June 2012)

Attention seekers, mostly.

I also have a very low idiot tolerance - I read New Lounge and the Veterinary section through my fingers, wondering how some people keep themselves alive, never mind their horses.


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			We all survive in RL without a button to pooooof people and what they say away from us if we don't like it.
		
Click to expand...

I'd really like one though. Imagine the fun you could have!


----------



## Capriole (23 June 2012)

rhino said:



			. It's so often the ones who complain about others that are the ones who are actually making personal attacks. If you think that someone is being rude, then why on earth are you rude to them? 

Click to expand...

Also, when person X is perceived to be 'bullying' person Y, by person Z, and person Z goes off into a massive passive aggressive 'bullying' (anti-bullying) rant at person X over several pages. 

I agree about the 'must be jealous' comments. What? Because someone doesn't agree with what you are doing or saying they must be jealous. No. Laughable.


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Attention seekers, mostly.

I also have a very low idiot tolerance - I read New Lounge and the Veterinary section through my fingers, wondering how some people keep themselves alive, never mind their horses.
		
Click to expand...


Soooo glad it is not just me then, I have lost count of the times I have to sit on my hands


----------



## PingPongPony (24 June 2012)

The commmon mix up of 'bought' and 'brought'. 'I brought a horse' Oh, you must be incredibly tired then!  

And not here as much but in real life mostly, the stereotyping. 
I'm finding it hard to find any kind of loan because i'm 16, so i must be a lazy, rude teen that is not capable of handling and riding a horse, and i am way too immature and irresponsible. I hate it when i hear people say 'typical teenager' or 'it's a teenager thing', most of the time, i wouldn't dream of doing the things that apparently all teenagers do. It just really annoys me! Especially that i have 2 part time jobs to keep my horse, don't get home till 9ish during the week because of school, horse, jobs, i work as hard as i can to get good grades as well as keep my horse.
What really annoyed me recently, when i rang up about a 16.2hh horse for loan, i don't like to hide things, i'm honest from the start when i talk to the person. So i rang up, the woman answered, after i told her what my facilities are like and what experience i have i told her how old i am, instantly she laughed and said 'well i suggest you find something more suitable, like a 14.2 or something'  I'm 5ft11 last time i checked, probably slightly more now, my legs are really long, i look ridiculous on anything under 15.2hh. 
This has turned into a bit of a rant now  sorry.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			What else irritates me, people being slapped down for asking advice on equine husbandry, sometimes people just need a second opinion or telling that what they are doing is ok, then they are attacked for being too novice to own a horse... That really gets my goat! It could easily scare these people from posting again when they should be commended for trying to learn...
		
Click to expand...

This, I'm 26 and spent the early part of my riding life at a (bad, but I loved it!) riding school. I wasn't able to join PC and wasn't taught anything about basic horse care, luckily I spent several years as a professional groom and learned that way. I would much rather someone asks what to any experienced owner is a simple question and learn something, than be shot down and possibly caused unintentional suffering to their horse for fear of "asking a stupid question".



jesstickle said:



			My CEO is a Northerner, can I laugh at him for having short arms and deep pockets
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!



JFTD said:



			It seems to be perfectly acceptable round here for people to call my mother "Jock" and to say things like "och aye the noo" at her...
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I have a friend who calls me "Sweaty" (sweaty sock = jock), do I find offensive, no because I know he is saying it in a "jock"ular term (boom boom!). I think part of the problem is that written word does not include facial expressions or tone of voice so can easily be misconstrued.



jesstickle said:



			My second day at my current work my CEO (the northerner previously mentioned) asked me if I was born in a castle. WTF?! Because anyone who speaks properly and still says whom instead of who must have been born in a castle? Confused. com
		
Click to expand...

Well I must be a Laird then as I speak proper English!



Black Beastie said:



			What annoys me is the uneven ness of replies.

Peopl go to the trouble of taking and posting pics for folk just not to bother replying DESPITE opening the thread to look.

If I open a thread I reply even if it is just well done, that really annoys me when you get lovely reports or updates on members and there are 200 views and one reply.
		
Click to expand...

This and the fact that the popular posters always seem to have pages and pages of replies, where a lesser known poster barely gets viewings into double figures.



rhino said:



			I know _exactly_ what you mean, you can't possibly criticise someone, as that means you _must_ be jealous of them 

Click to expand...

And people saying that unless you ride to top level then you are not qualified to comment, just because you are a lower level rider doesn't mean you can't have a valid opinion!


----------



## Oberon (24 June 2012)

rhino said:



			Mojo's  Almost as much nonsense behind them as the current 'cure' for headshaking/EPSM/anhidrosis that is being touted on a few threads 

Belief is good. Belief is not fact though, so if you believe something works, then say so. Don't say that there is proof when there isn't.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one of the Mojo bracelets out of curiosity.

Wore it for two weeks.

Felt dreadful.

I don't know if it did anything or if it was coincidence....but I took it off and felt better


----------



## JFTDWS (24 June 2012)

I'd feel rubbish if I bought someone's mojo and strapped it to my wrist every day too, Oberon


----------



## rhino (24 June 2012)

Oberon said:



			I bought one of the Mojo bracelets out of curiosity.

Wore it for two weeks.

Felt dreadful.

I don't know if it did anything or if it was coincidence....but I took it off and felt better 

Click to expand...

 That's impossible. It 'promotes feelings of wellbeing' due to the negative ions it emits  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=498014&highlight=mojo+holographic


----------



## dafthoss (24 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			It seems to be perfectly acceptable round here for people to call my mother "Jock" and to say things like "och aye the noo" at her...
		
Click to expand...

But THAT SCOTTISH lady is so rude she blatantly deserves it 



jesstickle said:



			Because any word has the potential to cause offence doesn't it? The intent with which it is  used surely is more important. 

Am I allowed to call someone fat? Ginger? Lardy Mc Chubba Flubba? Baldy?  What about chav? the 'p' word that is swear filtered out on this forum?  My dad is Jewish, can people make Jew jokes to me? My CEO is a Northerner, can I laugh at him for having short arms and deep pockets and for speaking 'funny'? My mother is starting to become forgetful, can I call her senile? My OH comes from a deeply working class family and I pull his leg about it because I don't. All of these would offend some people if I said them in the wrong way to the wrong person. 

However, if no one used any of the words to their friends that could ever be insulting to someone we'd all be pretty blimming silent wouldn't we?  Part of being an adult is learning who and what you can say in which circumstances. Admitting I use these words behind closed doors, with no malice, to people I know and can gauge the reactions of, does not, in my humble opinion, make me a bad person.

Much worse to never say it but to think people with disabilities, no hair, senility, of different religions etc are lesser beings don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

Right thats it I'm going to flounce... you called me a short ass before!


----------



## Enfys (24 June 2012)

Ah yes, thought of something:

Quotes like this _"I absolutely HATE the fact that there are so many unwanted horses out there and there are eejits continuing to breed for a non existent market"   _


I don't hate it because hate is such a wearisome emotion, but it does make my blood bubble as bit that people make such sweeping statements like that. 

There are a lot of exceedingly good studs, large breeders, small breeders, one off breeders etc, that are *not* breeding dross, but produce decent, useful animals that many of the _"breeders are eejits"_ brigade actually own. Where, in fact, do you think your decent horses come from? Delivered by the stork  

Sweeping statements as a whole get my goat.


----------



## Enfys (24 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			And now I shall shut up because I'm digressing and lots of people don't like threads going off topic it would seem...
		
Click to expand...

I do  That is what conversations do though is it not? Shoot off at a tangent and then veer back to the subject and then off again, a normal progression I think. Digression is good, where would humanity be if we had never digressed? Still chasing horses off cliffs and living in caves?


----------



## PolarSkye (24 June 2012)

jojo5 said:



			I might be wrong but I think I read that adverts are not allowed on the forums.  In that case, what is quite annoying is the number of people who post with stuff like 'how much should I sell my mare for?'/'is this a fair price for my trailer?'/ 'why does no-one want my hunter?', when these posts are blatant adverts. * Perhaps there should be a separate advert section of the forum*.
		
Click to expand...

There is . . . it's called the Classified Section on HHO.  .

P


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 June 2012)

People who just cant help but pass comment on others, those who think they have the right to pick over and scrutinise every aspect of a persons post.
Not everyone manages to write down exactly what they are trying to say well, stress and/or upset can make it come out all wrong, and then they get judged, it gets pulled apart and people get nasty, I really cannot stand this....people are too quick to jump on someone who is just a little over the place perhaps, really gets on my wick!


----------



## touchstone (24 June 2012)

People who talk down to others and those who talk as if they have had years of experience when they are still in their teens or early twenties (I realise there are knowledgable teens too) or inexperiened, but try to lecture those who've had donkeys years with them and are experienced. 

I was told that I was mollycoddling because I'd rug a cold shivering horse, how damaging rugs were blah blah blah, then in a later post the poster stated that they rugged theirs! Double standards methinks. 

On the whole though I think that this is a great place for advice and support.


----------



## Shysmum (24 June 2012)

Not read all the posts, but here are mine;

1) Giving advice, esp on PM's, and hearing nothing back. Rude imho.

2) People being pounced on for posts. 

3) People who think they are above everyone else, who are "always right"    and  insist on everyone knowing it. I mean, we are ALL still learning, right ? I actually left the forum for a year because of an incident that knocked my confidence completely - that person is still on block. Some people are quite sensitive, believe it or not - I have a MH issue, and my pony is my lifeline. I don't think these know-it-alls understand there are peeps with all sorts of issues on here. We are not all sane !!

4) Posts that constantly ask the same question when an exact same post is still on the front page !! 

Otherwise I do love the forum, and have toughened up one hell of a lot.


----------



## Wagtail (24 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			I've thought of another one, although it doesn't seem to happen as much as it used to. If a poster is getting some flack for saying/doing something daft, someone drags up ancient, totally unrelated threads where the OP had also been unreasonable/in the wrong/acted a bit mad and use it to rip into them. It seems too personal, unfair and attacking the poster not the post to me and it annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I'd forgotten about THAT one. I have seen it happen quite recently. I think that behaviour is completely under the belt, and says a lot about the person using that tactic, and it's not good.


----------



## Shantara (24 June 2012)

MoggyinManolos said:



			People who just cant help but pass comment on others, those who think they have the right to pick over and scrutinise every aspect of a persons post.
Not everyone manages to write down exactly what they are trying to say well, stress and/or upset can make it come out all wrong, and then they get judged, it gets pulled apart and people get nasty, I really cannot stand this....people are too quick to jump on someone who is just a little over the place perhaps, really gets on my wick!
		
Click to expand...

This! The amount of times I've said something I didn't really mean because people are laying into me and I've got flustered. Which then makes it worse and I say more silly things...vicious circle! It's actually reduced me to tears on more than one occasion.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 June 2012)

The 'why can't I find a sharer/horse to ride?' posts that seem to slip under the radar of advertising. 
I would report them but alas HHO mobile does not have such a function. HHO mobile actually annoys me a lot as it deprives me of many of the 'standard' forum privelleges, like viewing WHO has started a thread/replied last, and the ability to quote text. 

What's also annoying is that there does not seem to be any action taking place to rectify these obvious flaws.


----------



## FionaM12 (24 June 2012)

I think some people misunderstand the point about "bad" words. Spastic for example was once the general term for a person with cerebral palsy. People with cp have limited dexterity, therefore when someone was clumsy, dropped things etc "spastic" or "spaz" were used as an insult. 

It's a derogatory term meaning you're clumsy or useless, like a person with cerebral palsy. Likewise, mongol or "mong" came from people thinking Down's Synrome people looked like they come from Mongolia . If someone was acting stupid they'd be called a mong, ie stupid like a Down's Syndrome person.

Now, I understand some people might use these terms *not knowing this is what they mean* or among their friends and family in private "*not meaning it that way*" _but_ this forum isn't private. There will be people who read this who themselves have these disabilities, or whose family members do, or like me have many disabled people in their lives due to their work.

So why would anyone, knowing this, defend the use of such words in a public place?


----------



## Froddy (24 June 2012)

I like this forum but it's taken a while to get used to the atmosphere and I do still tend to just lurk, I do think it's brilliant for advice and help. 

The reason I lurk is because when I first joined I had been "out" of the horse world for some years and had just returned and I'd never heard of Parelli so I started a thread, in all innocence but quite genuine because I didn't have a clue about it and had noticed the negativity towards it, to ask what it was about (I have since found out why ). I was absolutely jumped on, accused of being a troll, all sorts  and it scared the shite out of me tbh  I knew the horsey world could be critical but that was something else 

I didn't come back here for ages after that experience because quite honestly I was shocked at the response I'd got from what I thought was a quite genuine question. I did eventually start to read again and I'm glad I have because I really like it here.

Anyway after all that  the point is the thing that annoys me is the reception some newbies get, which I've noticed occasionally still happens. Maybe the subject I chose to post about was controversial, which now I know it was, but sometimes people *are* genuine and should be given the benefit of the doubt even if they appear to be asking daft questions.

I won't offer cookies, cake, beer or anything else yummy for reaching the end of this for fear of upsetting the poster who was upset about not receiving anything in the past


----------



## FionaM12 (24 June 2012)

Oo yes, and before I dash to work, after my preachy post above  something more light hearted about things which irritate:

Please: there's no such word as "alot", and "menage" is a household, the arena you ride your horse in is a manege (don't know how to do an accent).

Now I'm off to work before people come in to say they _hate_ preachy posts and pedants who fuss about spelling.


----------



## Wagtail (24 June 2012)

People trying to be popular.


----------



## Parker79 (24 June 2012)

I also hate it when people ask a genuine question and get really nasty comments about 'being a novice' etc.

Overweight/Underweight debates that get out of hand.

I have shut my computer a few times when stuff gets too nasty on here...I think life is too short


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (24 June 2012)

Very personal one, but I hate reading about people praising magnetic boots/rugs ect.

As I say its personal, I did a University study into the effects of magnets on blood flow, heat and healing. It took flipping ages and guess what....they have no effect.

Not only that but there is not one study out there that says they do anything! 

Baffles me how companies can even sell them suggesting they work at all!

So now when I see people 100% positive that they work I understand why they 'work'. The placebo effect, people believe they work because someone else said they do. 

I think uni makes me grumpy.....


----------



## ester (24 June 2012)

Asha said:



			when people offer wine/choccies/cake for reading posts.

I have yet to receive anything

Click to expand...

Measles sent me tablet as promised


----------



## rhino (24 June 2012)

Wagtail said:



			But there are one or two things that annoy me. Perhaps the worst one, is when people post asking for help, but only answer those posters who tell them what they want to hear. They have made their mind up and really are just posting so everyone will pat them on the back and say they are right. When it doesn't go their way, they flounce. 

Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			Yes, or when the title of the thread is so vague you have no idea what it's about. Then you click on it and find it's nothing of interest.

Yes, spelling and grammar gets on my nerves too. Though I always try never to mention it. 

Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			I hate it too when someone posts and gets loads of help and support, then does not even say thanks. 

Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			Completely agree! They ruin so many interesting threads doing that. I keep clicking on to see what has been posted and am constantly disappointed to see it is just a continuation of the banter. 

Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			Ooh, I'd forgotten about THAT one. I have seen it happen quite recently. I think that behaviour is completely under the belt, and says a lot about the person using that tactic, and it's not good.
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			People trying to be popular.
		
Click to expand...

Do you _enjoy_ being annoyed wagtail, 'cos if a forum annoyed me so much I'd be tempted to find another  

Not aimed at you, but it seems that a lot of people are annoyed at things that are easily remedied. If you don't find a certain poster interesting, you could always not read their threads. If someone's posts irritate or annoy you, you could put them on UI. If you don't like advertising, you can report it. If you're not interested in a thread's direction, you can unsubscribe from it.

Otherwise does it really matter if people want to post lots of pictures of their horse, _who they adore and are proud of_, don't share the same opinions, sense of humour etc., etc as you? 

Otherwise I think it would be a good idea to realise that this is IPC's forum, and everyone agrees to abide by the terms etc. when they sign up. If anyone wants things done differently, or if they think they have the right to dictate to others what they should and shouldn't be posting, perhaps they could think about setting up their own forum? The ongoing popularity of HHO seems to suggest it does have plenty going for it  

Is it just human nature that people would rather post negatives on threads such as this than positives as on the newer thread? I don't know, but it _always_ happens that way on here.


----------



## Wagtail (24 June 2012)

rhino said:



			Do you _enjoy_ being annoyed wagtail, 'cos if a forum annoyed me so much I'd be tempted to find another  

Not aimed at you, but it seems that a lot of people are annoyed at things that are easily remedied. If you don't find a certain poster interesting, you could always not read their threads. If someone's posts irritate or annoy you, you could put them on UI. If you don't like advertising, you can report it. If you're not interested in a thread's direction, you can unsubscribe from it.

Otherwise does it really matter if people want to post lots of pictures of their horse, _who they adore and are proud of_, don't share the same opinions, sense of humour etc., etc as you? 

Otherwise I think it would be a good idea to realise that this is IPC's forum, and everyone agrees to abide by the terms etc. when they sign up. If anyone wants things done differently, or if they think they have the right to dictate to others what they should and shouldn't be posting, perhaps they could think about setting up their own forum? The ongoing popularity of HHO seems to suggest it does have plenty going for it  

Is it just human nature that people would rather post negatives on threads such as this than positives as on the newer thread? I don't know, but it _always_ happens that way on here.
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness me. This is supposed to be a light-hearted thread!  These are not things which make me actually feel bad, but just make me feel 

Lighten up.


----------



## rhino (24 June 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Oh goodness me. This is supposed to be a light-hearted thread!  These are not things which make me actually feel bad, but just make me feel 

Lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly 'light' thank you, hence the  If all people want to do is whine and moan, then fine, but hey, at least I was offering something constructive  Really can't win!

Things obviously annoy people enough for them to comment repeatedly, as we have the same thread every couple of months, but now I think I understand that people just like moaning  Sorted.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 June 2012)

It really annoys me when people post things like "lighten up" to posts which were clearly written in good humour


----------



## bluewhippet (24 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I think some people misunderstand the point about "bad" words. Spastic for example was once the general term for a person with cerebral palsy. People with cp have limited dexterity, therefore when someone was clumsy, dropped things etc "spastic" or "spaz" were used as an insult. 

It's a derogatory term meaning you're clumsy or useless, like a person with cerebral palsy. Likewise, mongol or "mong" came from people thinking Down's Synrome people looked like they come from Mongolia . If someone was acting stupid they'd be called a mong, ie stupid like a Down's Syndrome person.

Now, I understand some people might use these terms *not knowing this is what they mean* or among their friends and family in private "*not meaning it that way*" _but_ this forum isn't private. There will be people who read this who themselves have these disabilities, or whose family members do, or like me have many disabled people in their lives due to their work.

So why would anyone, knowing this, defend the use of such words in a public place?
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more. Was getting very frustrated with people defending the use of these words and think you have taken the words out of my mouth (and made them more articulate!).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Please: there's no such word as "alot", and "menage" is a household, the arena you ride your horse in is a manege (don't know how to do an accent).

Now I'm off to work before people come in to say they _hate_ preachy posts and pedants who fuss about spelling. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Fiona, but I have to pick up on this. 

Due to the most vile woman that I have ever met correcting me in a very nasty way when I said _menage_ (the same way that I have heard it pronounced from when I was a small child - said by novice riders right up to very experienced people) I refuse to say or spell it the so called 'correct' way.   

I tend to use sand school/indoor school/outdoor school on here. I still say menage in real life and will happily do so till I die (possibly pathetic on my part, but she really was a nasty piece of work and every time it's corrected I think of her  ).


----------



## JFTDWS (24 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			JFTD annoys me as I always read your name as just finding the decorations now and it's been 6 months!
		
Click to expand...

You're a knob.

*flounces off*


----------



## Arabelle (24 June 2012)

bluewhippet said:



			Could not agree more. Was getting very frustrated with people defending the use of these words and think you have taken the words out of my mouth (and made them more articulate!).
		
Click to expand...




FionaM12 said:



			I think some people misunderstand the point about "bad" words. Spastic for example was once the general term for a person with cerebral palsy. People with cp have limited dexterity, therefore when someone was clumsy, dropped things etc "spastic" or "spaz" were used as an insult. 

It's a derogatory term meaning you're clumsy or useless, like a person with cerebral palsy. Likewise, mongol or "mong" came from people thinking Down's Synrome people looked like they come from Mongolia . If someone was acting stupid they'd be called a mong, ie stupid like a Down's Syndrome person.

Now, I understand some people might use these terms *not knowing this is what they mean* or among their friends and family in private "*not meaning it that way*" _but_ this forum isn't private. There will be people who read this who themselves have these disabilities, or whose family members do, or like me have many disabled people in their lives due to their work.

So why would anyone, knowing this, defend the use of such words in a public place?
		
Click to expand...

Agree, that was what I was getting at.  It is all very well to be 'tra la la, they are just words to me', but the point is they are not 'just words' to other people, so why continue to use them when their derogatory connotations have been explained to you?


----------



## Anglebracket (24 June 2012)

HollyWoozle said:



			The lack of single, rich, handsome men wanting to marry me. That's annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Some sort of luxury car appreciation forum might be your better bet.



Black Beastie said:



			What annoys me is the uneven ness of replies.

Peopl go to the trouble of taking and posting pics for folk just not to bother replying DESPITE opening the thread to look.

If I open a thread I reply even if it is just well done, that really annoys me when you get lovely reports or updates on members and there are 200 views and one reply.

Shame on people really 

Click to expand...

I find it quite difficult to respond to these types of posts. It just feels slightly awkward and a little patronising to tell a complete stranger that they have done well. Once I feel I know the poster a bit better it gets easier to say well done. I am not sure whether I am the only one who feels this way; but this might be why many look and few respond.


----------



## Wagtail (24 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			It really annoys me when people post things like "lighten up" to posts which were clearly written in good humour 

Click to expand...

Oh lighten up.


----------



## Jesstickle (24 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Now, I understand some people might use these terms *not knowing this is what they mean* or among their friends and family in private "*not meaning it that way*" _but_ this forum isn't private. There will be people who read this who themselves have these disabilities, or whose family members do, or like me have many disabled people in their lives due to their work.

So why would anyone, knowing this, defend the use of such words in a public place?
		
Click to expand...

I'm absolutely not saying use them in public Fi. Definitely not. And I don't _ think _ I am (or at least I hope I'm not) a particularly rude and offensive poster.  I'm just not going to be made out to be some awful person for admitting that I say things which are less than PC to my friends in private.


----------



## Jingleballs (24 June 2012)

People who have a strop when people don't reply to their threads?

So full of their own self importance that they deem it compulsory for people to reply - maybe they need to consider that their posts aren't interesting enough to merit a response?

I'm also no a fan of when threads are taken off topic by a clique of users - often its not nasty and just a bit of banter but can be a bit tedious to trawl through if you aren't in that clique.

On the flip side I love the honesty on here and the wealth of experience that people are willing to share!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 June 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			Some sort of luxury car appreciation forum might be your better bet.



I find it quite difficult to respond to these types of posts. It just feels slightly awkward and a little patronising to tell a complete stranger that they have done well. Once I feel I know the poster a bit better it gets easier to say well done. I am not sure whether I am the only one who feels this way; but this might be why many look and few respond.
		
Click to expand...

We are all strangers on here haha  The joys of forums, we all have things we dont like and do like about them, lots of life lessons can be shared on forums and whilst some you roll your eyes at others are actually rather entertaining 

I dont see it as patronising have done it to a few people on here when the pictures are particularly nice OR when they are very pleased with themselves and their horses for accomplishing things.

Also the ones where people are asking for help but dont get it even if you dont know the answer bumping if so that people who do know see it is also helpful


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 June 2012)

hmm... the only thing that annoys me on here is the fact you cant hover over the thread title to get a 'preview' as you can on other forums.

sorry,lol it was all i could think of  i love HHO, fast moving, informative with a wealth of experienced people, dog stuff, and just enough tom foolery, troll-ism and idiocy to keep things entertaining


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 June 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			hmm... the only thing that annoys me on here is the fact you cant hover over the thread title to get a 'preview' as you can on other forums.

sorry,lol it was all i could think of  i love HHO, fast moving, informative with a wealth of experienced people, dog stuff, and just enough tom foolery, troll-ism and idiocy to keep things entertaining

Click to expand...

Love It!!!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			It really annoys me that people bitch and moan that I post pictures of a horse I adore. I'm not going to stop  just put me on user ignore or dont read my threads 

JFTD annoys me as I always read your name as just finding the decorations now and it's been 6 months!
		
Click to expand...

I think its refreshing when people post pictures of their horses on here.  Good to see some loved so much  their owners want to share that with others. 

  I also call my schools  arena or ménage.  Many words in the British language have abreviations for them including words not in the dictionary  like gr8 etc.  To many on here waste more than enough time correcting others as they seem to think correcting someone will make a difference.  If they spent  time helping instead of correcting there would be less heated posts and discussions.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 June 2012)

What annoys me on here?  Unnecessary rudeness and meanness.  Not cool at all.

P


----------



## pixiebee (25 June 2012)

Wagtail said:



			This place is great. I love it. But there are one or two things that annoy me. Perhaps the worst one, is when people post asking for help, but only answer those posters who tell them what they want to hear. They have made their mind up and really are just posting so everyone will pat them on the back and say they are right. When it doesn't go their way, they flounce. 

Click to expand...

hmmm i think i know which thread this is about, and yes agree!


----------



## pixiebee (25 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I quoted because I was going to comment on the first part but I would like a full on "high five" for the second as that was going to my other point to 

1.  I like photo threads, but I HATE threads entitled "Pictures and some jumping advice/results/report/..." where the photo is of the pony standing in the trailer / field / headshot etc.  I want to see the pony doing its job, not looking pretty.  I feel cheated as the thread was pretty much advertised to contain action shots   No way I can comment more than once on a headshot - your horse is not so gorgeous that we will all be blown away by him and find new interesting things to say 

Click to expand...

sorry that made me giggle, *note to self...must post repeated headshots of same horse just for JFTD


----------



## YorksG (25 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I'm absolutely not saying use them in public Fi. Definitely not. And I don't _ think _ I am (or at least I hope I'm not) a particularly rude and offensive poster.  I'm just not going to be made out to be some awful person for admitting that I say things which are less than PC to my friends in private.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think anyone did that tbh jesstickle, the original point was about a poster who used the word 'spastic' and then when I politely suggested that he change the word, was very rude. That poster was not using the word among intimate friends, but on a public forum and was jolly rude when asked not to! Just thought I should post the context of the discussion. There is a school of thought that says that language informs thought thugh, so may be worth thinking about.......


----------



## Jesstickle (25 June 2012)

YorksG said:



			Don't think anyone did that tbh jesstickle, the original point was about a poster who used the word 'spastic' and then when I politely suggested that he change the word, was very rude. That poster was not using the word among intimate friends, but on a public forum and was jolly rude when asked not to! Just thought I should post the context of the discussion. There is a school of thought that says that language informs thought thugh, so may be worth thinking about.......


Click to expand...

Well, below are the rather school ma'am-ish quotes aimed at me that I took umbrage to. But I'm probably being over sensitive   I'm sorry whoever said it was rude to you. Of course you were right. The forum is a terrible place to use words like that as you have no idea who is reading. FWIW no one has answered as to whether I can call someone fat yet? Or stupid? 



Arabelle said:



			But isn't that the point?  They are just words to you.  But to someone with cerebral palsy or Down's syndrome they are not 'just words' - they are offensive and derogatory terms.  Why would you continue to use a word when it has been explained to you that it could be upsetting to some people whose lives are quite challenging enough anyway?
		
Click to expand...




Arabelle said:



			Agree, that was what I was getting at.  It is all very well to be 'tra la la, they are just words to me', but the point is they are not 'just words' to other people, so why continue to use them when their derogatory connotations have been explained to you?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2012)

IMO 
I don't think ANYONE  should be ridiculed, teased, or words used like the fore mentioned  word in any post.  Adults and children alike who are mental impared with learning difficulties of any kind.  The *S word I think its unkind to discribe anyone.  

  Those posters who have NO experiance of living with it themselves or a family member or friends who suffers from any form of illness be it learning, writing or behaving should NOT be ridiculed or made to look stupid. 

  I see it all to often in this forum Most of these people (including myself) might have a disability in one thing ususally  do very well in another way.

 This comes to light in another thread recently where the above is written down for all to see. 

 So sad we are not all perfect  but thats life we can't change it  we were born this way and no end of coments and ridicule will change things.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

Leviathan said:



			IMO 
I don't think ANYONE  should be ridiculed, teased, or words used like the fore mentioned  word in any post.  Adults and children alike who are mental impared with learning difficulties of any kind.  The *S word I think its unkind to discribe anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

Re that word for describing an arena : All my life I thought it was a menage, until someone here told me it was a manege. I was really surprised, but they're right, and ever since I have to control my itchy finger not to correct people, as it's very rarely spelt right! 

I do agree that life's too short to fuss too much about spelling though, it's far more important people get their point across in whatever style they can. I'm no great speller myself tbh.

There are times where someone writes so poorly it's actually impossible to understand, or in text-speak which many of us can't follow. Then I think it's fair enough to politely point out the writer will get a better response if people can understand them!

Sometimes though I think correcting spelling or grammar is used as a put-down, to make someone feel small, and I do think that's very mean-spirited.


----------



## Amymay (25 June 2012)

Petulant teenagers!


----------



## milesjess (25 June 2012)

I hate ...

When people don't see things from other peoples point of view. 

Tell people how to look after their horse just cos they wouldn't do it the same way.

Spiteful/ bitter replies. 

Trolls!

And, heartless posters. 

... That's all


----------



## Chavhorse (25 June 2012)

amymay said:



			Petulant teenagers!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but we did get a full house in Flounce Bingo anymay;-))


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I agree. 

Re that word for describing an arena : All my life I thought it was a menage, until someone here told me it was a manege. I was really surprised, but they're right, and ever since I have to control my itchy finger not to correct people, as it's very rarely spelt right! 

I do agree that life's too short to fuss too much about spelling though, it's far more important people get their point across in whatever style they can. I'm no great speller myself tbh.

There are times where someone writes so poorly it's actually impossible to understand, or in text-speak which many of us can't follow. Then I think it's fair enough to politely point out the writer will get a better response if people can understand them!

Sometimes though I think correcting spelling or grammar is used as a put-down, to make someone feel small, and I do think that's very mean-spirited.
		
Click to expand...

I always spell it wrong too then!

Note to self: manege not menage


----------



## Flame_ (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I agree. 

Re that word for describing an arena : All my life I thought it was a menage, until someone here told me it was a manege. I was really surprised, but they're right, and ever since I have to control my itchy finger not to correct people, as it's very rarely spelt right! 

Click to expand...

The menage/manege thing isn't a spelling thing, it's also a pronunciation thing. I say menage and I write menage. Yes, I know the English knicked the word from the French and screwed it up, but in England, now, if you want people to know what you are talking about without going through a whole dialogue about how we got the word wrong, its said, and spelt, menage IMO (ETA - though, in France from where it originates, it is said and spelt manege with an accent. Menage is a house or something, I forget.  )


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			The menage/manege thing isn't a spelling thing, it's also a pronunciation thing. I say menage and I write menage. Yes, I know the English knicked the word from the French and screwed it up, but in England, now, if you want people to know what you are talking about without going through a whole dialogue about how we got the word wrong, its said, and spelt, menage IMO (ETA - though, in France from where it originates, it is said and spelt manege with an accent. Menage is a house or something, I forget.  )
		
Click to expand...

Actually, in the English dictionary it's manege (with an accent, but I don't know how to do those on the computer)


----------



## Amymay (25 June 2012)

Chavhorse said:



			Yes but we did get a full house in Flounce Bingo anymay;-))
		
Click to expand...

True


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

milesjess said:



			I hate ...

....... 

Trolls!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, go on, don't you enjoy a good ding-dong troll row just a little?


----------



## Flame_ (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Actually, in the English dictionary it's manege (with an accent, but I don't know how to do those on the computer) 

Click to expand...

OK, but have you ever heard a horse person call a riding arena a man-ege in this country, or seen it spelt that way on a sign except on here? Maybe its a northern thing but I never have.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			OK, but have you ever heard a horse person call a riding arena a man-ege in this country, or seen it spelt that way on a sign except on here? Maybe its a northern thing but I never have.
		
Click to expand...

I have and it don't get chavvier and less educated than Essex 

eta, I've also seen it spelt correctly in Scotland (Glasgow, well, Helensburgh area) and Derbyshire


----------



## Fidgety (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			OK, but have you ever heard a horse person call a riding arena a man-ege in this country, or seen it spelt that way on a sign except on here? Maybe its a northern thing but I never have.
		
Click to expand...

Not a northern thing, but a French thing 

ménage - household
manège - indoor school, arena


----------



## Flame_ (25 June 2012)

JFTD said:



			I have and it don't get chavvier and less educated than Essex 

Click to expand...

LOL. I do wonder if it was only up north that got it wrong to begin with and we're just too stubborn to admit it and change to the right word.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			OK, but have you ever heard a horse person call a riding arena a man-ege in this country, or seen it spelt that way on a sign except on here? Maybe its a northern thing but I never have.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that I ever seen it written anywhere else! Not sure whether you're talking about you or me when you say a Northern thing!? 

I mean, Cheshire's South isn't it? 




I think I'll just call it an arena from now on.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			LOL. I do wonder if it was only up north that got it wrong to begin with and we're just too stubborn to admit it and change to the right word. 

Click to expand...

Ah you're resisting change as usual.  East Anglia has always been a hotbed of reform and heretical thinking, due to its proximity to Europe, while the north and west lag behind in their old fashioned ways 

Given that this is a lesson from the Reformation, and England is now a protestant country, I can only presume that in a few years time the same will be true for fake tans and vajazzle, which we will all be sporting


----------



## Fidgety (25 June 2012)

Flame_ said:



			LOL. I do wonder if it was only up north that got it wrong to begin with and we're just too stubborn to admit it and change to the right word. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, if you're saying that the word manège is incorrect, you're wrong.


----------



## Flame_ (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't know that I ever seen it written anywhere else! Not sure whether you're talking about you or me when you say a Northern thing!? 

I mean, Cheshire's South isn't? 

Click to expand...

   

Ok it must just be the circles I move in then.  I don't know why we're using flipping Franch words anyway, its the least we can do to alter them a bit.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

Actually, changing the subject a bit (who started this darned manege/menage thing anyway) something else I don't like:

I've no objection to someone posting a link to an advert from a site, because they think the horse is poor/broken too young/strange/other. However, sometimes people start poking fun at the people in the picture or the yard and background.

Sometimes people have a go about the scruffiness of the surroundings, but often it's the position or clothing of the rider, or their weight and general appearance.

I do find it odd the photos some sellers use to try to sell a horse, but tbh these threads make me very uncomfortable. I often wonder if the person whose appearance is being mocked ever stumbles onto the thread.  

Such threads could well confirm some peoples' prejudices about the snobbery and bitchiness of horsey types.


----------



## PandorasJar (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Actually, changing the subject a bit (who started this darned manege/menage thing anyway) something else I don't like:

I've no objection to someone posting a link to an advert from a site, because they think the horse is poor/broken too young/strange/other. However, sometimes people start poking fun at the people in the picture or the yard and background.

Sometimes people have a go about the scruffiness of the surroundings, but often it's the position or clothing of the rider, or their weight and general appearance.

I do find it odd the photos some sellers use to try to sell a horse, but tbh these threads make me very uncomfortable. I often wonder if the person whose appearance is being mocked ever stumbles onto the thread.  

Such threads could well confirm some peoples' prejudices about the snobbery and bitchiness of horsey types. 

Click to expand...

Hmm, I've not so much seen the fun been poked out, but the concern of an overweight rider on a yearling or 2yo pony, or people rolling about on a horse with no hat on to sell it.

Pan


----------



## Arabelle (25 June 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Well, below are the rather school ma'am-ish quotes aimed at me that I took umbrage to. But I'm probably being over sensitive   I'm sorry whoever said it was rude to you. Of course you were right. The forum is a terrible place to use words like that as you have no idea who is reading. FWIW no one has answered as to whether I can call someone fat yet? Or stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Jesstickle, I note you read my posts as 'school ma'amish'  

I in no way resemble a 'school ma'am' but I have decided to take it as a compliment as it seems to include a reluctance to use words like 'spastic' that, to me, sound cruel.

Along with other posters, I was merely suggesting you think a bit about some of the language that you admitted you had, up to now, used unthinkingly.


----------



## Kat (25 June 2012)

What annoys me about HHO? 

The fact that logging on for a few minutes, inevitably, before you realise what has happened, has "wasted" several hours of my life........ 

And the fact that it tends to lead to the husband saying things like "aren't you going to do something useful" or "are you on the internet again" or "all you ever do is read stuff on your phone"


----------



## FionaM12 (25 June 2012)

Kat said:



			And the fact that it tends to lead to the husband saying things like "aren't you going to do something useful" or "are you on the internet again" or "all you ever do is read stuff on your phone" 

Click to expand...

Isn't there a thread called "What annoys you about your husband?" for this?


----------



## Kat (25 June 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Isn't there a thread called "What annoys you about your husband?" for this? 

Click to expand...

There isn't enough space on the internet for the whole of HHO to list everything that annoys them about their husbands! 

And we'd all end up with RSI!


----------



## scullysdad (1 July 2012)

Kat said:



			There isn't enough space on the internet for the whole of HHO to list everything that annoys them about their husbands! 

And we'd all end up with RSI!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm - same applies about wives, methinks!


----------



## Goldenstar (1 July 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Isn't there a thread called "What annoys you about your husband?" for this? 

Click to expand...

Theres only two things that men do that annoys women , everything they say and everything they do.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 July 2012)

I don't know whether I'm feeling particularly grumpy recently or what but I've noticed several posters getting huffy and insisting that they are experienced when others are offering good advice and yet it is obvious from what they have written they have very little experience and then later on in the thread they reveal that they are 16/only ever ridden at RS/shared one horse for a short time/ridden very well-behaved horses etc etc.

For some reason this definitely winds me up.  Why can't people be realistic/truthful? And accept that if you ask on HHO for opinions, that is what you will get!


----------



## Littlelegs (1 July 2012)

Agree pearlsasinger. And people asking for treatment/diagnosis of veterinary problems. I don't mean stuff like second opinions, others experiences or thoughts when a vet has been involved already. But asking for advice instead of calling a vet first. To my way of thinking whatever your level of experience, if you don't know what's wrong, how to treat it or worse both, you ring a vet & at least get their advice over the phone rather than asking on a forum.


----------



## Walrus (1 July 2012)

Those posts where people declare they: don't rug/horses live out/are barefoot/only feed hay and then declare "oh gosh aren't I cruel - I'll be shot down by the traditionalists for being a fluffy bunny giggle giggle giggle" - the post is inevitably followed by about 300 similar posts with people trying to outdo each other "live out... mine lived out in the gale of 1989!!" etc etc. Everyone giggling and being smug that they are in a minority and will be seen as "weird" by the traditionalists.

I have yet to find those majority of posters that the people above think they are in the minority to on here who do rug their horses in about 6 rugs, keep them stabled for 23 hours a day, shoe them and feed them bucket loads of mix because we don't hear from them very often!


----------



## Doogal (1 July 2012)

Walrus said:



			Those posts where people declare they: don't rug/horses live out/are barefoot/only feed hay and then declare "oh gosh aren't I cruel - I'll be shot down by the traditionalists for being a fluffy bunny giggle giggle giggle" - the post is inevitably followed by about 300 similar posts with people trying to outdo each other "live out... mine lived out in the gale of 1989!!" etc etc. Everyone giggling and being smug that they are in a minority and will be seen as "weird" by the traditionalists.

I have yet to find those majority of posters that the people above think they are in the minority to on here who do rug their horses in about 6 rugs, keep them stabled for 23 hours a day, shoe them and feed them bucket loads of mix because we don't hear from them very often!
		
Click to expand...

This did make me smile!


----------



## rhino (1 July 2012)

Walrus said:



			Those posts where people declare they: don't rug/horses live out/are barefoot/only feed hay and then declare "oh gosh aren't I cruel - I'll be shot down by the traditionalists for being a fluffy bunny giggle giggle giggle" - the post is inevitably followed by about 300 similar posts with people trying to outdo each other "live out... mine lived out in the gale of 1989!!" etc etc. Everyone giggling and being smug that they are in a minority and will be seen as "weird" by the traditionalists.

I have yet to find those majority of posters that the people above think they are in the minority to on here who do rug their horses in about 6 rugs, keep them stabled for 23 hours a day, shoe them and feed them bucket loads of mix because we don't hear from them very often!
		
Click to expand...

   So true. As an addition, the same people who seem to thing that their doing so is somehow groundbreaking... not just what the majority of competent horseowners have been doing since time immemorial


----------



## MrsB (1 July 2012)

The hypocrosy of HHO... people who have been ripped off by some and cannot tell their story, or to seek advice, or to warn others; even if no names are mentioned... thread instantly deleted and warnings/infractions bandied about.

Enough said on that one I think


----------



## Tinypony (1 July 2012)

I think mine would be maybe called stealth boasting?  So, Op posts saying what terrible problems she has catching her horse.  Some ideas get thrown around.  Then on comes the stealth boaster going on for several paragraphs about how wonderful her horse is and how the horse comes running as soon as her car is a mile away on the lane approaching the stables and they've never had a problem catching any horse in their life.  My thought is always "So what? Bully for you. How does that help Op?".  Similar might be something along the lines of... Op posts for some advice about diet for their barefoot horse.  People like Oberon and Cptrayes and other Barefoot Taliban come on with advice.  Then along comes the another poster, maybe even the same one who has never had problems catching a horse in their life, "Oh, I've got three barefoot and all they get is grass and hay".  Well, so what?  And probably bully for them, but that does nothing to help Op either.
Grrrr....


----------



## LittleGinger (1 July 2012)

Flame_ said:



			LOL. I do wonder if it was only up north that got it wrong to begin with and we're just too stubborn to admit it and change to the right word. 

Click to expand...

 
I am from Cheshire too and only ever heard  'menage'! Heard it on several different yards over a number of years so always assumed it was right. Wasn't until I saw someone moan about it on here that I realised it was wrong (once a number of other people posting in agreement with the 'manege' OP!).

Now live in the south and don't hear either - it's a school or an arena.



Back to original point of thread - some people can be quite mean to others, seemingly unnecessarily.


I also rejoined in March as I wanted to post pictures of my pony, so got rid of my old account as I had posted for advice about various situations etc. and didn't want anyone I know in real life to recognise my pony and view my other posts.  Once I changed my username and had a low post count/recent join date, it was like I didn't exist! My replies weren't acknowledged, etc. and I found it really disconcerting. Haven't let it put me off though


----------



## Wagtail (1 July 2012)

People who rate threads with one star just to spite.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 July 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Agree pearlsasinger. And people asking for treatment/diagnosis of veterinary problems. I don't mean stuff like second opinions, others experiences or thoughts when a vet has been involved already. But asking for advice instead of calling a vet first. To my way of thinking whatever your level of experience, if you don't know what's wrong, how to treat it or worse both, you ring a vet & at least get their advice over the phone rather than asking on a forum.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with you ll.
That's the 2nd (or even 3rd) time today - the other was on the DD thread!


----------



## carolinemistydoodles (1 July 2012)

MrsB said:



			The hypocrosy of HHO... people who have been ripped off by some and cannot tell their story, or to seek advice, or to warn others; even if no names are mentioned... thread instantly deleted and warnings/infractions bandied about.

Enough said on that one I think 

Click to expand...

I fully agree with MrsB what has happened to freedom of speech and surely as this is facts than it is in the interest of the public to know before anyone else suffers as many others have done.  HHO forum do the decent thing and let the truth come out!!


----------



## rhino (1 July 2012)

carolinemistydoodles said:



			I fully agree with MrsB what has happened to freedom of speech and surely as this is facts than it is in the interest of the public to know before anyone else suffers as many others have done.  HHO forum do the decent thing and let the truth come out!!
		
Click to expand...

What, you think anonymous posters should have the authorisation to post defamatory comments completely unchecked? I don't. 

Anything in the public domain, i.e. results of court cases, can be discussed. Generally a lot passed as 'facts' on here is merely one persons opinion, we often see at least 2 very different 'sides' to each story.

I absolutely _hate_ when situations like poor MrsB's occur, and they occur far too often, but I think these things are better done though the proper channels. I can quite understand HHO's stance. They are providing a free service, and there are plenty of alternatives if you don't agree with their terms.


----------



## rhino (1 July 2012)

Wagtail said:



			People who rate threads with one star just to spite.  

Click to expand...

3 stars now


----------



## Camel (1 July 2012)

4* now 

I hate, hate, hate people who only every post about themselves, never answer anyone elses posts, unless it's to 'empathise' (ie use it as an opportunity to talk about themselves) .... me, me effing me!! 

I imagine them to be like the friend from England in 'Friends' that Phoebe and Monica try to defriend, the big blonde one who danced for Chandler shrieking 'look at MEEEEEEEEE'

xx


----------



## mulledwhine (1 July 2012)

When I stumble across a post that is 27 pages long, and keeps me reading, when I should be preparing dinner


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 July 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I don't know whether I'm feeling particularly grumpy recently or what but I've noticed several posters getting huffy and insisting that they are experienced when others are offering good advice and yet it is obvious from what they have written they have very little experience and then later on in the thread they reveal that they are 16/only ever ridden at RS/shared one horse for a short time/ridden very well-behaved horses etc etc.

For some reason this definitely winds me up.  Why can't people be realistic/truthful? And accept that if you ask on HHO for opinions, that is what you will get!
		
Click to expand...

Because they are sixteen, done it all, know it all! can you remember being 16, I can just and I thought the same obviously know less now than I did then!


----------



## chattyday84 (1 July 2012)

MrsB said:



			The hypocrosy of HHO... people who have been ripped off by some and cannot tell their story, or to seek advice, or to warn others; even if no names are mentioned... thread instantly deleted and warnings/infractions bandied about.

Enough said on that one I think 

Click to expand...

hi there
just want to say i couldnt agree more, i think its a joke how we are all expected to stay so blinded about this huge world and the wrongens it has dealing in it!!!!


----------



## Charlie Bucket (1 July 2012)

When you post a thread and basically it gets ignored because you are not a frequent poster.

And people who post "Help with Names" and don't post a picture!


----------



## mulledwhine (1 July 2012)

BUTTON PUSHERS 

My thread has disappeared  only wanted to ask what everyone was having for dinner 

Might not seem horsey, but after a busy day with horses I was hungry 

Instead of pushing buttons, be grown up, and just ask nicely for it to be removed face to face


----------



## rhino (1 July 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			BUTTON PUSHERS 

My thread has disappeared  only wanted to ask what everyone was having for dinner 

Might not seem horsey, but after a busy day with horses I was hungry 

Instead of pushing buttons, be grown up, and just ask nicely for it to be removed face to face 

Click to expand...

*psst* It hasn't, I just saw it in Soapbox.


----------



## quirky (1 July 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			BUTTON PUSHERS 

My thread has disappeared  only wanted to ask what everyone was having for dinner 

Might not seem horsey, but after a busy day with horses I was hungry 

Instead of pushing buttons, be grown up, and just ask nicely for it to be removed face to face 

Click to expand...

You daft bat , it's been moved to SB!


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:



			I imagine them to be like the friend from England in 'Friends' that Phoebe and Monica try to defriend, the big blonde one who danced for Chandler shrieking 'look at MEEEEEEEEE'

xx
		
Click to expand...

WATCH ME DANCE!  CAN YOU BELIEVE I'VE NEVER HAD ANY PROFESSIONAL TRAINING?!!!


----------



## mulledwhine (1 July 2012)

Blushes ,,,, hides head,,,


----------



## carolinemistydoodles (1 July 2012)

rhino said:



			What, you think anonymous posters should have the authorisation to post defamatory comments completely unchecked? I don't. 

Anything in the public domain, i.e. results of court cases, can be discussed. Generally a lot passed as 'facts' on here is merely one persons opinion, we often see at least 2 very different 'sides' to each story.

I absolutely _hate_ when situations like poor MrsB's occur, and they occur far too often, but I think these things are better done though the proper channels. I can quite understand HHO's stance. They are providing a free service, and there are plenty of alternatives if you don't agree with their terms.
		
Click to expand...

We are all entitled to our views as you are yours.  The comments that are posted are not unchecked and are approved.  If you looked more carefully at other postings you will see that this is not one persons opinions but is many peoples facts where they have been badly affected.


----------



## rhino (1 July 2012)

carolinemistydoodles said:



			The comments that are posted are not unchecked and are approved.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by this  Anyone can post anything on here.

When litigation has been successful, then things can be discussed on an open forum. I have absolutely no doubts as to the veracity of certain cases, but a public forum is not the place for an anonymous witch hunt IMO, even if it is a real witch


----------



## carolinemistydoodles (1 July 2012)

rhino said:



			Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by this  Anyone can post anything on here.

When litigation has been successful, then things can be discussed on an open forum. I have absolutely no doubts as to the veracity of certain cases, but a public forum is not the place for an anonymous witch hunt IMO, even if it is a real witch 

Click to expand...

Your opinion is that you do not agree with these comments being put on here well mine and many others are that we feel that due to the severity of this that innocent people looking to purchase a horse/pony have a right to know where to be cautious - i am sure your view would be very different if you were one of the affected parties


----------



## Chavhorse (1 July 2012)

rhino said:



			Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by this  Anyone can post anything on here.

When litigation has been successful, then things can be discussed on an open forum. I have absolutely no doubts as to the veracity of certain cases, but a public forum is not the place for an anonymous witch hunt IMO, even if it is a real witch 

Click to expand...

Agree about naming names on the public forum Rhino as HHO would be in for major litigation but do not see the problem with a thread not naming names.  All it takes is a google search and all the info whooshes up anyhow.

A no names thread where people can be pointed in the direction of a suitable google search should be allowed;-)

Anyway not to hijack the thread...Wagtail will be happy up to a 4 star thread not;-)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 July 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:



			4* now 

I hate, hate, hate people who only every post about themselves, never answer anyone elses posts, unless it's to 'empathise' (ie use it as an opportunity to talk about themselves) .... me, me effing me!! 

I imagine them to be like the friend from England in 'Friends' that Phoebe and Monica try to defriend, the big blonde one who danced for Chandler shrieking 'look at MEEEEEEEEE'

xx
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm guilty of that  - Oh there I go again talking about myself  

Seriously though I come on here particularly FOR peoples experiences everything else I can mostly Google the answer for or ask a person such as vet, physio or instructor. What I can't get from them is  the wealth of individual experiences that might just solve the problem the above have failed to.

Oops done it again


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 July 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Because they are sixteen, done it all, know it all! can you remember being 16, I can just and I thought the same obviously know less now than I did then!
		
Click to expand...



They're not actually ALL sixteen - but do still have an over-inflated opinion of their experience and don't like other people pointing out that they have/will over-horse themselves.


----------



## Chavhorse (1 July 2012)

When you post in Vet saying, 

"the Vet came out today and he said blah and I was wondering what your experience was"

and at least 3 people post "CALL THE VET" ;-))


----------



## Camel (1 July 2012)

JFTD said:



			WATCH ME DANCE!  CAN YOU BELIEVE I'VE NEVER HAD ANY PROFESSIONAL TRAINING?!!! 

Click to expand...




xx


----------



## carolinemistydoodles (1 July 2012)

Chavhorse said:



			Agree about naming names on the public forum Rhino as HHO would be in for major litigation but do not see the problem with a thread not naming names.  All it takes is a google search and all the info whooshes up anyhow.

A no names thread where people can be pointed in the direction of a suitable google search should be allowed;-)

Anyway not to hijack the thread...Wagtail will be happy up to a 4 star thread not;-)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Chavhorse fully agree with what you say


----------



## Camel (1 July 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			I think I'm guilty of that  - Oh there I go again talking about myself  

Seriously though I come on here particularly FOR peoples experiences everything else I can mostly Google the answer for or ask a person such as vet, physio or instructor. What I can't get from them is  the wealth of individual experiences that might just solve the problem the above have failed to.

Oops done it again  

Click to expand...

Lol, if you do I have never noticed   
xx


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:





xx
		
Click to expand...

I has been watching too much Comedy Central  xx


----------



## cindydog (1 July 2012)

When members  ask for help and there is someone just willing to name call, ( you can think it just don't write it.)  give help at all times even if its only a hug.


----------



## Kokopelli (1 July 2012)

JFTD said:



			I has been watching too much Comedy Central  xx
		
Click to expand...

Literally the best channel ever for hangover TV! Would be even better without adverts


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2012)

Kokopelli said:



			Literally the best channel ever for hangover TV! Would be even better without adverts 

Click to expand...

except the adverts for the friends special days 

"Bing Bing Bing Bing Bing Ba da Bing..." i was not singing that out hacking yesterday, honest


----------

